# A Change of Pace - Day 1 of a "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"



## Shimmie (Oct 11, 2010)

I love this Ministry and each of you.   Here's a wonderful change of pace for each of us to enjoy the fruitful blessings of:   

It's from this Ministry:  Fasting from Wrong Thinking – Change from the inside out!

*Edited to add: * I'll be adding each day to this same thread.  

Here it is....



*Revolution Day 1*

    As we launch this brand new fast from  wrong thinking, we will specifically be dealing with the subject of  money and finances. 

We are living in troubled times financially, and we  need to* break free from* the limitations of the world’s economic system, and *breakthrough into* the truly abundant life that Jesus promised we could have.

Living patterns are changed and  developed over six weeks; as we give ourselves to a new way of thinking  over the next 40 days regarding God’s economic system, our financial  condition, along with many other things, will change—watch and see!
*
Today we’re fasting (ABSTAINING) from the thought that says, “Money equals prosperity.” * 
*
Let's change it today:* 

1. Money doesn’t bring prosperity; *but God brings *prosperity  & provision. Philippians 4:19 says, “My God shall supply ALL your  needs...” - this includes ALL areas of your life. 

 2. Let’s re-define ‘prosperity’. *Prosperity IS God’s presence in your life. *Genesis 39:2 says the Lord was with Joseph, so he was a PROSPEROUS MAN.

 3. God’s presence causes EVERYTHING YOU  PUT YOUR HAND TO, to prosper—Genesis 39:3. Because God was with Joseph,  God caused everything he did to prosper.

 4. When the Lord is with you, you will  have what you need. Shadrach, Meshach & Abednego, PROSPERED in the  fiery furnace, because of the 4th man in the fire! (Daniel 3:22-25)  Money wouldn’t have delivered them; but notice it was the PRESENCE OF  GOD, that DID
.
 5. God’s presence is with you NOW! In Matthew 28:20, Jesus said, “And lo, I AM WITH YOU ALWAYS....”
*
THINK IT & SAY IT:* 

 My God shall supply ALL my needs. I  believe in Re-Defined Prosperity. God’s presence in my life is true  prosperity. His presence causes everything I put my hand to, to prosper. 

I expect to have everything I need, because the Lord is with me! His  presence is with me, and IN me, NOW, in Jesus Name. 

Hello, Divine  Prosperity!
--------------------------

Our thoughts are precious jewels, let them sparkle and shine with the Light of God's promises. 

Love and blessings to everyone.  :Rose:   :Rose:  :Rose:


----------



## star (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks and this is some good stuff!!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 11, 2010)

star said:


> Thanks and this is some good stuff!!


 
Hey Lady 'Star' Light.     Blessings and love to you.  I pray that all is well with you and your loved ones.   

As for me.... right now....

I'm headed right here.....   

Much love to you 'Star'.  :Rose:


----------



## Prudent1 (Oct 12, 2010)

I was coming in to see if anyone posted the fast infomation. Thanks Shimmie. We all need to renew our minds. I'm looking forward to reading these again daily!

2.Let’s re-define ‘prosperity’. _*Prosperity IS God’s presence in your life.*_ Genesis 39:2 says the Lord was with Joseph, so he was a PROSPEROUS MAN.
I love that! Imma just meditate on that for the rest of this week!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 12, 2010)

Prudent1 said:


> I was coming in to see if anyone posted the fast infomation. Thanks Shimmie. We all need to renew our minds. I'm looking forward to reading these again daily!
> 
> 2.Let’s re-define ‘prosperity’. _*Prosperity IS God’s presence in your life.*_ Genesis 39:2 says the Lord was with Joseph, so he was a PROSPEROUS MAN.
> I love that! Imma just meditate on that for the rest of this week!



That's a wonderful meditation, indeed    Thank you Prudent1 for placing an emphasis upon this.  It brings peace.  

I'm going to keep each day of the 'fast' medications in this thread, to keep them all together as an easier reference for everyone. 

Day 2 ... coming right up.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 12, 2010)

Here's Day 2 ... Just for each of you.  

*Revolution Day 2 *

We often think that more money will solve our problems. But the truth is - we need a lot of things that money can’t buy!

Today, we’re fasting from the thought that says, “I need more money!”
Who hasn’t thought that once or twice (a day)?

*Let’s change it today:*

1. God is your source. We often think that God will be our source of money; but He is our source PERIOD. (2 Corinthians 9:8) He is your sufficiency.

2. We don’t need more money, we need more of God in our lives! As you stay full of God (His Word, the assurance of His love), you will have what you need. We don’t leak (He’ll never leave us), but we forget. (Romans 1:21) As you stay thankful, you stay FULL of God.

3. Abide in Him today. (John 15:7) See yourself in union with Jesus. Meditate on being “In Him”. Start with 2 Corinthians 1:20.

4. Let His Words abide in you today. (John 15:7) As His Words become the fiber of your being; and become one with you, you can ASK anything in His Name, and it will be given to you. AMAZING! 

5. Don’t limit God. In Psalm 78:41, they limited God. This means that they set the boundaries. They defined what God could do, and how He could provide. This was their downfall.

6. God has countless ways to provide for you. It might be money or a business, or an idea, or wisdom, or a better budget, etc. He can give water from a rock; bread from heaven; food for a multitude from 5 loaves; coins out of a fish’s mouth...Expect Him to provide HIS way.

*THINK IT & SAY IT:*

God is my source. I refuse to limit how God can provide, or what He can provide me with. I abide IN HIM and His Word abides in me, and therefore I can ask for whatever I wish, and it will be done. I stay thankful and full of God. 

Money is not my source. 
My job is not my source. 

God is my source, and I expect His ideas, wisdom, provision and supply, in Jesus’ Name.

-------------------------

_Have a wonderful and blessed day of love and peace, everyone. :Rose:_


----------



## Laela (Oct 12, 2010)

Glad someone else is doing this fast...it started Sunday; he starts with redefining prosperity...good job. God first, all else after.

Thanks for posting Shimmie!




Prudent1 said:


> I was coming in to see if anyone posted the fast infomation. Thanks Shimmie. We all need to renew our minds. I'm looking forward to reading these again daily!
> 
> 2.Let’s re-define ‘prosperity’. _*Prosperity IS God’s presence in your life.*_ Genesis 39:2 says the Lord was with Joseph, so he was a PROSPEROUS MAN.
> I love that! Imma just meditate on that for the rest of this week!


----------



## joy2day (Oct 12, 2010)

I love this fast! I am in! Thanks Shimmie.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 12, 2010)

Laela said:


> Glad someone else is doing this fast...it started Sunday; he starts with redefining prosperity...good job. God first, all else after.
> 
> Thanks for posting Shimmie!


 


joy2day said:


> I love this fast! I am in! Thanks Shimmie.


 
It's a wonderful change of thoughts... 

Laela,...Joy.....Prudent1.......... All of you, precious 'you', whomever else is reading,  enjoy the gift of each of you and who you are to those who love you, read your posts/threads, and just being in someone else's lives.   Your thoughts written and spoken have given much to many that you know or even 'not'.   

God is giving His Beloved ones a refreshing break from the media, the clowns, and the frowns.  He promised us that not a hair on our heads would perish.  

Hmmmmmm, :scratchch:  Our head, our hair, our thoughts...are all 'One' with Him.  

Not one hair......not one worry..........not one care, has He not carried within His heart of Love for each one of ... His 'One'  His Love... you... we... are. 

A change of pace... for God has ordained 'peace' for us.    

For you... 

[video=youtube;211y1hH8EnI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=211y1hH8EnI[/video]


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 13, 2010)

Prudent1 was posting these daily "Fast from Wrong Thinking" messages last time.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 3 of a "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*

  Be Blessed ...  

*Revolution Day 3 *

*Today we are fasting from the thought that says,* 

_"I wonder if prosperity will ever come my way." _

This mindset is preventing true success from flowing through our lives. When we wait for it to come to us, we miss the point of what it really is.

*Let’s Change It Today:*

1. You already ‘got it’.  Prosperity is not something we find; it is something we ARE. Genesis 39:2--The Lord was with Joseph, so he became a SUCCESSFUL and PROSPEROUS man.  Notice, prosperity was not something he HAD; it was something HE WAS.

2. WE HAVE A BETTER COVENANT! (Hebrews 8:6)  In Joseph’s case, God was WITH him.  For us, God is also IN us. 1 Corinthians 3:16 says, “Do you not know that you are the temple of God and that the Spirit of God dwells in you?”

3. Say what God says about you. Declare NOW that you are a prosperous and successful man or woman. Proverbs 18:21...LIFE is in the power of your tongue.

4. You have a treasure in you.  (2 Corinthians 4:6) We have this treasure in earthen vessels. Don’t doubt the treasure in you. WISDOM, GREATNESS & SUCCESS ARE ALREADY IN YOU. The kingdom of God is in you. Rom.14:17.

5. Discover the secret of serving! Jesus said, “The greatest among you is the servant of all” (Matthew 23:11).  When you believe in the greatness God put in you, you will want to help others succeed; and the river of success & blessing will flow through you.
6. You will not fail. Failure can only come when we try to find prosperity “out there.” It is in us.  God put it there.

*THINK IT & SAY IT:*

I don’t need to wait for success to come my way.  I am a prosperous and successful person, because God is with me AND in me.  

*Wherever I go, I bring success. *

To prosper is not something I do, it's something I am. I say what God says about me. Regardless of my circumstances, success is in me. I have a treasure inside of me.  

That treasure makes me secure and confident so that I can freely and gladly serve others and become a river of success and prosperity to flow through, in Jesus’ Name.

Amen..... and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace -  "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*

We have a 'Covenant' with God and with God, Covenants are never broken....


----------



## Laela (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 3 of a "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*

That's a serious stronghold..one that had kept me paralyzed for a while.. always thinking my circumstances will change my disposition, how I'd feel, etc., when it is my thinking that changes my circumstances. Once I got to that 'place', I didn't have to wait until I receive something.. a new job, new house, car, etc. for me to be happy;  it's a vicious cycle.
I'm happy,_ in spite of _my circumstances.. would laugh at anything/situation. Even last week, when I pulled over to the side of the road with an overheated car, my DH reminded me by text: In everything, give thanks... which I'd already done by the time I got that text.  Especially when I realized I'd pulled over in front of a church! LOL Here I am on the side of the road giving thanks and praise. My DH is at work and I'm less than 5 mi from my mechanic. I called the mechanic and he calmly walked me through what I need to do first before I drive the car to his shop for service.

I tell you, Shimmie, we gotta live this life for real! I'm praying my teenager -- and other people I know - finally 'get' this message on contentment for themselves. You don't know until you know in your _knower_, ya know? I know you can relate... 


I'll share some great Scriptures that speak to being *CONTENT*:

_"Let your character be free from the love of money, being content with what you have; for He Himself has said, 'I will never desert you, nor will I ever forsake you,' so that we confidently say, “The Lord is my helper, I will not be afraid" _
(Hebrews 13:5-6)

_"If we have food and covering, with these we shall be content" _(1 Timothy 6:8)

_"Besides You, I desire nothing on earth" _(Psalm 73:25)

_"But godliness actually is a means of great gain, when accompanied by contentment" _
(1 Timothy 6:6)




Shimmie said:


> _"I wonder if prosperity will ever come my way." _
> 
> This mindset is preventing true success from flowing through our lives. When we wait for it to come to us, we miss the point of what it really is.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Oct 13, 2010)

I always enjoy the fasts from wrong thinking.  This one in particular is really on point.  It addresses every thought I've been having lately.  I got so excited when I got the intitial email.  

This is really helping me get back to looking within myself and up to God rather than looking at my circumstances and looking around me for a solution.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 3 of a "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*



Laela said:


> That's a serious stronghold..one that had kept me paralyzed for a while.. always thinking my circumstances will change my disposition, how I'd feel, etc., when it is my thinking that changes my circumstances. Once I got to that 'place', I didn't have to wait until I receive something.. a new job, new house, car, etc. for me to be happy;  it's a vicious cycle.
> I'm happy,_ in spite of _my circumstances.. would laugh at anything/situation. Even last week, when I pulled over to the side of the road with an overheated car, my DH reminded me by text: In everything, give thanks... which I'd already done by the time I got that text.  Especially when I realized I'd pulled over in front of a church! LOL Here I am on the side of the road giving thanks and praise. My DH is at work and I'm less than 5 mi from my mechanic. I called the mechanic and he calmly walked me through what I need to do first before I drive the car to his shop for service.
> 
> 
> ...



For Real.... we do have to 'live' this life, "For Real".   

Laela thank you for 'ministering' this Truth.   There have been so many 'cares' of this life, that I have allowed to lay their weight upon my thoughts, and you laid it out crystal clear... *We have to live this life for real.* ... 'changing our thoughts.'

And God has made it so easy, in spite of and above any circumstances that could ever exist.   God's Word is 'fresh' oil, and it always rises to the top.  In Psalm 92, God Word says, _He has anointed us with fresh oil._  The ranscid oil (old and negative thoughts) have been cleasnsed from our hearts and minds in Christ Jesus.   

We have been given the gift of this Life of having the Mind of Christ, ruling in our hearts, and minds, puring our thoughts.   The negative can no longer rise above it, for it has no power over us.     Jesus gave us thoughts of pearls, His word, His promises worth far more than anything we imagine.  

_But my horn You have exalted like a wild ox;
*I have been anointed with fresh oil.*

My eye also has seen my desire on my enemies;
         My ears hear my desire on the wicked 
         Who rise up against me.  ------ Psalm 92:10-11_


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 13, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> I always enjoy the fasts from wrong thinking.  This one in particular is really on point.  It addresses every thought I've been having lately.  I got so excited when I got the intitial email.
> 
> This is really helping me get back to looking within myself and up to God rather than looking at my circumstances and looking around me for a solution.


 
Isn't it refreshing?  I see it as a 'vacation' that has God's permission to 'stay' in my life.  God is so awesome, because He just steps in and overrides it 'all', no matter what it is...God just cancels it all out and gives us His sweet peace instead of the noice of the intruders of our minds.  

Blessings HCMN...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 14, 2010)

*A Change of Pace - Day 4 of a "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*

 

*Revolution Day 4* 

 Today we're fasting from the thought that says,

*"Things might not get better. They seem to be getting worse!"
*
 This thinking is not an option today or EVER! No matter how bad things  have gotten financially or in ANY AREA OF YOUR LIFE, God has promised  that they will get better. 

*Let’s change it today:*

*1. The path of the righteous gets brighter and brighter until the full day* (Proverbs 4:18).

*2*. *God is the God of increase*, not decrease. 1 Corinthians 3:6 says, “One plants, another waters, BUT GOD GIVES THE INCREASE.”

*3. You have a covenant of increase from God.*  Psalm 115:14 says “May the Lord give you increase”. Deuteronomy 1:11  says, “May the Lord..increase you a thousand times and bless you as He  has promised.”

*4. Eliminate the ‘half empty glass’ mentality.* In fact, don’t accept it half full either! Think: My cup runs over! (Psalm 23:4)

*5. Your life is going to end up better than it started! *Ecclesiastes  7:8 says, "Better is the end of a thing than the beginning." Haggai 2:9  says, "The latter days of this house shall be greater than the former."

*6. EXPECT THE BEST TODAY!*  In Luke 15:22 the father said, "bring the best robe, and put it on my son..." You are God’s child. He  wants the best for you. Believe for goodness and mercy to follow you all  the days of your life. 


*THINK IT & SAY IT:*

 No matter what is happening in this world, things are getting better  and better for me! God has made me righteous through His blood;  therefore, my path is getting brighter and brighter every day.

*My inner man is being renewed, day by day.* 

I have a covenant of  increase and God is increasing me, and all that I have, more and more.   I expect the best today. He has saved the best for last and therefore I  expect my coming days to be better than my past days, in Jesus’ Name!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you for this thread Shimmie. Will be fasting from wrong thinking. I really have to and I will.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 14, 2010)

Highly Favored8 said:


> Thank you for this thread Shimmie. Will be fasting from wrong thinking. I really have to and I will.


 
Blessings upon you, Darlin'   

God has given you a spirit of love, power and of a 'sound mind'.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 5 of a "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*

Here is Day 5 --- Five is God's number for 'Grace'

Receive it, Precious Ones. ..  



*Revolution Day 5*

God has called me to help RE-DEFINE prosperity. So, today we are going to continue to fast from the thought that says, “Prosperity is defined by our financial status.” 

*Let’s change it today:*

1. True Prosperity will change my financial status; but is not defined by my financial status. 3 John 2 says, ”Beloved I wish you to prosper and be in health, EVEN AS YOUR SOUL PROSPERS.” As your soul prospers, it improves everything in your life.

2. True Prosperity is defined by: Soul Prosperity. When your soul is filled with God and His Word, it affects EVERYTHING YOU PUT YOUR HAND TO, including your finances. (Psalm 1:1-3, Joshua 1:7-8)

3. True Prosperity is defined by: the Presence of God in your life. Remember, Joseph was defined as prosperous, BECAUSE THE LORD WAS WITH HIM. (Genesis 39:2.)

4. True Prosperity is defined by: The power of answered prayer. John 15:7 says if “God’s Word abides in us, we can ask WHATEVER we wish, and it will be done for us.”

5. True Prosperity is defined by: Grace and righteousness. Romans 5:17 says in the Amplified version,  “Through the abundance of grace and the gift of righteousness, we reign as kings in this life.”

6. True Prosperity is defined by: Seeking first the kingdom of God. Matthew 6:33 says, “...and all these things will be added to you”. Put God first in your thoughts, your money, your priorities—and God will supply!

*
Think It & Say It:*

I live in Re-defined Prosperity and will not be defined by my financial status. True prosperity will change my financial status; but it starts in my soul. I am filled with God’s Word. I am filled with God’s presence. I am filled the power of answered prayer. I am filled with grace and righteousness. I am filled with the kingdom of God. I am a truly prosperous man or woman, in Jesus’ Name!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 6 of a "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*



*Revolution Day 6 *

Today, we're fasting from the thought that says, "I can’t succeed in this economy."

*Let's CHANGE IT TODAY:*

1. You have the power to succeed in any economy. Believe it. Deuteronomy 8:18 says, "...God has given you the power to get wealth, that He may establish His covenant." Notice what God gives you: the power to get it. This promise is for YOU. Meditate on it.

2. Tap into the ROOT to success—meditating on the Word of God. Psalm 1:1-3 says, "...As long as you flood your mind with the Word of God, God will fill your life with success." Your success is connected to the Word of God, not the economy.

3. Expect open doors. That’s the favor of God. He opens doors for YOU that no one can close (Revelation 3:8). He wants to overtake you with increase and favor. (Psalm 115:14) Favor surrounds YOU like a shield. (Psalm 5:12) Fill your mind with FAVOR-EXPECTATION.

4. You have a covenant with God. This is what makes you different. Abraham, Isaac and Jacob all succeeded in times of FAMINE and economic trouble. (Genesis 24, 26 & 28) You have been promised the same blessing as them! (Galatians 3:29) Expect it! 

5. Refuse to let the economy or anything else determine your limitations and possibilities. ASK SUCCESS. THINK SUCCESS. EXPECT SUCCESS. It will always come. (Ephesians 3:20)

*THINK IT & SAY IT:*

I have the power to succeed even in the worst economy. God will establish His covenant in this earth through me. I choose to fill my mind with the GOOD news rather than the current news. The Word is my meditation, day and night. I expect open doors. They are coming to me every day, somehow, someway. I have a covenant with God. I think big success; ask big success; and I expect BIG success, in Jesus’ Name!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 7  of a "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*

Happy Sunday, Angels.  Sorry to post this so late in the day.  However, this being Day 7 of the 40 day fast, I am reminded of this:

*Seven *is God's number meaning 'Completion'

What do you need 'completed' in your life?   What do you need 'closure' in?   Completion makes way for new beginnings, new adventures, new joys, new blessings, new mercies, which are new every morning. 

I love the color blue, for blue is such a clear, soothing, peaceful color to see.  And in as a clear blue sky, you shall each have crystal clear 'clarity' with all that you surrender to the Lord.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  

The Holy Spirit of God is with you... each of you.  Most Clearly.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 7  of a "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*



*Revolution Day 7  *

*Today we’re fasting from the thought that says, *

“Something that good could never happen to me.” Often we see good or great things happen to others, but we just don’t think it could happen to us. 

*Let’s change it today: *

1. Expect good things to happen to you EVERY DAY! Psalm 23:6 says, “Goodness and mercy shall follow you all the days of your life...”  

2. Think Big! Renew your mind to God’s language. For example: “Ask for the nations” (Psalm 2); “Speak to the mountain” (Mark 11); “your descendants shall be as numerous as the stars” (Genesis 15); “you shall possess the land” (Numbers 13), etc.  God uses BIG language and gives us big dreams.  

3. Ask Big! Ephesians 3:20 says, “God is able to do exceeding abundantly beyond all that we can ask or think.”  Start asking and thinking the way God says to.  

4. Never stop dreaming and envisioning a better life. In Acts 2:17 God says: 'In the last days I will pour out my Spirit upon all people.Your sons and daughters will prophesy. Your young men will see visions, and your old men will dream dreams.’

5. Take your seat!  What do I mean? God has seated us with Jesus Christ in heavenly places (Ephesians 2:6). He has given us DIVINE point of view. We are already positioned ABOVE our wildest dreams and expectations, so let’s begin to expect them today!

*THINK IT & SAY IT:*

I give up small thinking.  I expect good things to happen to me every day of my life. I agree with God’s way of looking at things. I decide to think bigger every day; and to ask for the things God said I could ask for.  I accept the visions and dreams that the Holy Spirit wants to give me.  I have been given power, love and a sound mind—to fulfill God’s purpose for my life, in Jesus’ Name.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 8 of a "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*

Angels, the number ' 8 ' represents "New Beginnings".  

Starting today, look for all things 'new' in your life.  The 'new' things are there, in abundance all around you.  

The current 'moment' that you are in  is 'New'.  So is the next and the next to follow.  All brand new.   

You have new hair growth...   Reach up and touch in and whisper a loving thanks to God for bringing it through, just for you.

You have new eyelashes, new brows, and oh, it that a new smile I see?  It's there even behind a tear, a smile is there waiting, all brand new.

You see even the little things are new, so don't over look them.  For God says _'despise not small beginnings...'. _ 

So angels, this is your day of new beginnings.  Cherish them, for they are 'fruitful' and they shall be mulitplied, many fold.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  

God is Blessing you... :Rose:    :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 8 of a "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*

 

*Revolution Day 8 *

*Today we’re fasting from the thought that says,*

"I don't have enough."

It says, "I don't have enough money. I don't have enough time. I don't have enough friends. I don't have enough experience. I don't have enough education..." 

*LET'S CHANGE IT TODAY:*

1. The God-of-more-than-Enough lives in you. Adjust your thinking now. ENOUGH is inside of you. JEHOVAH JIREH—The Lord, the Provider—is in you.

2. Whatever you SEEM to not have enough of, SOW. If you don’t seem to have enough friends, sow friendship. Proverbs 18:24. You will reap whatever you sow, in multiplied harvests. 

3. BELIEVE: GOD WILL SUPPLY ALL YOUR NEEDS (Phil 4:19); and the DESIRES of your heart (Psalm 37:4).

4. Meditate on the power of Jesus HANDS. When the little boy gave his 5 loaves and 2 fish, he put it in the hands of Jesus...it was multiplied to feed 5000. (John 6:1-14) Whatever seems to be lacking in your life—put in the hands of Jesus—commit to Him, and He will multiply it. Whatever His hands touched was healed, delivered, empowered.

5. Expect the blessing of God to come upon you AND overtake you. Deut. 28:2 (This “blessing” is your inheritance because of the cross—Galatians 3:13)

6. Meditate on the words of Jesus: “I have come that you would have life in abundance, to the FULL, till it overflows.” (John 10:10b Amplified)


*THINK IT & SAY IT:*

The God of more than enough—El Shaddai—lives in me. THEREFORE, I always have enough, God shall supply ALL my needs, according to His riches. My God is more than enough. He fills me to the full, and His blessings overtake me.

He gives back to me, good measure, pressed down, shaken together and running over, in Jesus’ Name!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 9 of a "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*

;flowers:  

*Revolution Day 9 *

Today we’re fasting from the thought that says, 

“God and money don’t mix.” 

Many people think that they have to choose if they are going to have more of God in their life, or more money and success in their life. The truth is, you can have both God and money; but you can’t SERVE both God and money. 

*Let’s change it today: *

1. Money is not evil. But the love of it is the root to evil. (1 Timothy 6:10) 

2. The love of money is not the same as HAVING money. The love of money is a distorted relationship with money. It’s being dependent upon it, rather than dependent upon God.  

3. Put God first. When you put God first in your life and your money, you’ll have plenty of both—life and money. Proverbs 3:9-10 says, “Honor the Lord with your substance and the first...and your barns will be filled with plenty.” 

4. LOVE GOD. There’s nothing that can fix MORE things in your life than these 2 simple words: LOVE GOD. (Matthew 22:37)  

5. Seek first the Kingdom of God (Matthew 6:33). One of the words for “kingdom” here is: God’s way of doing things. Seek God’s way of handling your choices, your relationships, your finances, AND THEN—all the things you need will be added to you.  

*THINK IT & SAY IT:*

I love God with all my heart, mind, soul and strength. My relationship with Him is everything to me. I put God first in my thoughts, my life and my money. I choose to do things God’s way, and expect my every need to be met by God. I choose to use money to advance God’s kingdom and covenant in this earth, in Jesus’ Name!


----------



## Laela (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 9 of a "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*

^^^I love this one, Shimmie... know why? I've learned that people tend to look at those who have been blessed financially as _lovers of_ money, when in fact someone can be lacking in finances or poor, and desire money so much that they don't realize they are serving it! Always looking for that get-rich quick scheme, gambling, etc. That is a form of selfishness, which is not of God at all.  

Joseph was blessed, _to be_ a blessing. God paved the way for Israel, through Joseph's wealth and success. Imagine that... But he was successful because he kept God's Commandments and was a man God could trust with wealth..he turned away from Potipher's wife because he didn't covet his neighbor's wife nor desired to commit adultery. 

The Bible clearly speaks against stinginess and encourages generosity, a characteristic of God:


*Luke 6:38 *Give, and it will be given to you. Good measure, pressed down,  shaken together, running over, will be put into your lap. For with the  measure you use it will be measured back to you.”                                                  
* 
1 John 3:16-18 By this we know love, that he laid down his life for us, and we  ought to lay down our lives for the brothers. But if anyone has the  world's goods and sees his brother in need, yet closes his heart against  him, how does God's love abide in him? Little children, let us not love  in word or talk but in deed and in truth.                                     *

James 4:3  You ask and do not receive, because you ask wrongly, to spend it on your passions. 


James 1:5 If any of you lacks wisdom, let him ask God, who gives generously to all without reproach, and it will be given him.                                     

*Hebrews 13:5 Keep your life free from love of money, and be content with what  you have, for he has said, “I will never leave you nor forsake you.”                                      *


*Colossians 1:1-29 Paul, an apostle of Christ Jesus by the will of God, and Timothy  our brother, To the saints and faithful brothers in Christ at Colossae:  Grace to you and peace from God our Father. We always thank God, the  Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, when we pray for you, since we heard of  your faith in Christ Jesus and of the love that you have for all the  saints, because of the hope laid up for you in heaven. Of this you have  heard before in the word of the truth, the gospel, ...
*



This thinking fast is not only revolutionary but revealing...

Have a blessed day, Chica!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 9 of a "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*




Laela said:


> ^^^I love this one, Shimmie... know why? I've learned that people tend to look at those who have been blessed financially as _lovers of_ money, when in fact someone can be lacking in finances or poor, and desire money so much that they don't realize they are serving it! Always looking for that get-rich quick scheme, gambling, etc. That is a form of selfishness, which is not of God at all.
> 
> Joseph was blessed, _to be_ a blessing. God paved the way for Israel, through Joseph's wealth and success. Imagine that... But he was successful because he kept God's Commandments and was a man God could trust with wealth..he turned away from Potipher's wife because he didn't covet his neighbor's wife nor desired to commit adultery.
> 
> ...


 
Laela this post is so rich, thank you so much for sharing.  

I apologize for not seeing this sooner.  The forum's website is running very slow for me on both of my computers, so it's been a challenge to open and read and post messages as I normally would.  It will be fixed soon.  It's no one's fault, things happen with web systems, especially when there are upgrades which take time to work out the kinks and such.   

In light of today' word, and the word of God which you have shared, I am applying this to :Rose:  Beverly and  :Rose:  Nikos, who work so hard to keep this site running for us to have a place to share what's on our hearts.  

I am praising God for there peace through each transition of this website, that all needs are met and that God's wisdom overflows to direct them for total resolve and new ideas to bring them into more prosperity.    And that God's prosperity continues to flow in loving perfection in their personal lives as well.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  

Blessings to you and precious hubby, Laela.   Keep that word flowing for you are truly a blessing... totally.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 10 of a "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*

 
*
Revolution Day 10 *

Today we’re fasting from the thought that says, “More money will make me happy.” While it seems like ‘lack’ and poverty cause much stress--money is not the stress reliever. God’s Word is.     

*Let’s change it today:*

1. Re-define the source of happiness. The supreme happiness in life is the assurance that you are loved!  (Mark 1:11) Jesus’ knowledge of God’s love for Him, made Him the happiest man in the world! (Hebrews 1:9)  

2. Stop condemning yourself. Romans 14:22 says, “HAPPY IS THE MAN WHO DOES NOT CONDEMN HIMSELF.” Jesus declares you righteous. Reject condemning thoughts.  

3. Love the anointing of God, not money. (Hebrews 1:9) Jesus was ANOINTED with joy beyond others. You have that same anointing—1 John 2:27.  

4. Ask God for wisdom and understanding. That will bring true happiness. Proverbs 3:13 says, “Happy is the man who finds wisdom and understanding.” 

5. Recognize the root of riches. WISDOM produces wealth and riches (Proverbs 8:18). GET WISDOM.  

6. Be a giver. You are more happy when you are giving. (Acts 20:35). And giving will always lead to receiving—Luke 6:35. 
*
Think it & Say it:*

My happiness doesn’t come from money—it comes from knowing I am loved by God. I refuse to condemn myself and therefore I expect to walk in divine happiness. I love the anointing and walk in the joy of the Lord. I receive wisdom from God every day, resulting in happiness and riches, in Jesus’ Name!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 11 of a "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*


*
Revolution Day 11 *

Today we’re fasting from the thought that says,  

“There just isn’t enough to go around—not enough money, not enough jobs, not enough opportunity.”

*Let’s Change It Today: *

1. Expect abundance. Renew your mind to our God of abundance. John 10:10 says He came to give you life in abundance, to the full, till it overflows.  

2. Expect profusely abounding favor. Luke 4:19 says this is day when salvation and THE FREE FAVORS OF GOD PROFUSELY ABOUND! 

3. Believe in the SAME JESUS as in the Bible. Hebrews 13:8 says Jesus is the same yesterday, today and forever... 

4. Remember His abundance yesterday, and expect it today! He provided more than enough loaves in John 6:1-14; more than enough income in Luke 5:4-7; more than enough healing in Acts 10:38. 

5. Believe in the power of asking. (James 4:2) You have not because you ask not---If there isn’t enough of something in your life, ask God who gives GENEROUSLY (James 1:17). 

6. Know Him as Provider. That’s one of His names: Jehovah Jireh—The Lord your provider!

*Think It & Say It:*

I expect abundance today because Jesus came to give me abundant life. He is the God of MORE than enough, and I expect His favor and blessing to profusely abound in my life. He is Jehovah Jireh, and because He loves me, He will provide for my every need, in Jesus’ Name. 

----------------

Our Jesus... More than enough.... :heart2:


----------



## Laela (Oct 21, 2010)

Blessings to you, too, Shimmie... I've been having problems logging on as well...this too shall pass.


----------



## LovingLady (Oct 21, 2010)

Shimmie said:


> 5. Believe in the power of asking. (James 4:2) You have not because you ask not---If there isn’t enough of something in your life, ask God who gives GENEROUSLY (James 1:17).
> 
> 6. Know Him as Provider. That’s one of His names: Jehovah Jireh—The Lord your provider!
> 
> ...



God *WILL* provide for all of our needs, we just have to ask for it in faith.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 12 of a "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*

*

Revolution Day 12*

Today we’re fasting from the thought that says, 

“It’s not always God’s will for me to succeed/prosper.” 

This mentality will keep our faith and expectations limited.

*Let’s Change It Today: *

1. Remember our re-defining of ‘prosperity’. True prosperity IS the presence of God with us. Therefore, it’s always God’s will for you to prosper, because it’s always God’s will to BE WITH YOU!  

2. Success always comes! Since ‘success’ and prosperity are the overflow of meditating on God’s Word, then it’s always His desire for you to succeed. (Psalm 1:1-3, Joshua 1:7-8)

3. Understand God’s ‘ABOVE ALL’ desire for YOU. 3 John 2 says, “Beloved, I wish ABOVE ALL THINGS that YOU mayest prosper and be in health, even as thy soul prospers.” (KJV)

4. Dispel the myth that some people are meant to fail or be poor in life. Jesus NEVER left someone in a worse condition than how He found them. The lost were saved. The sick were healed. The blind gained sight. The hungry were fed. The fallen were forgiven. The dead were raised. THAT’S GOD’S WILL IN ACTION.

5. This is God’s idea. Men might abuse success, money or prosperity; but they are unmistakably God’s idea. Isaiah 48:17 says "I am the LORD your God, who teaches you to profit, Who leads you in the way you should go.”

*
Think It & Say It:*

True prosperity is the presence of God with me. And because it’s always His will to be WITH ME, it’s always His will to prosper me. As I meditate on the Word of God consistently, success always comes. It’s God’s idea and desire for me to prosper and succeed. I expect Him to teach me how to profit in all things, in Jesus’ Name.



*Blue...* the color of peace... One of my most favorite colors... 'Blue"  

Here is a 'Love of Blue for each of you.   In Jesus' Name, Amen.  

Have peace in your faith.  Trust God and receive His peace as you trust Him each moment of each day.  God is.... *"True Blue".*


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 13   "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*



*
Revolution Day 13*

Today we’re fasting from the thought that says, “I’ll never get it back.”

We all know what it’s like to lose money through investments, or bad decisions, or missed opportunities. Doubt enters our minds telling us that we won’t get back what has been lost.

*Let’s Change It Today: *

1. “God will repay.” Stop expecting sins to be repaid. They are forgiven. Expect lost years to be repaid.  Joel 2:25 says, “I will repay you for the years the locusts have eaten...”  

2. God is the God of restoration. He restored Job double (Job 42). He restored sight (Mark 8). He restored health (Jeremiah 32). He restores MONEY too—Ezekiel 16:53; Deuteronomy 30:33; Jeremiah 29:14 (NASB).  

3. He specializes in finding (and restoring) lost things. Luke 15—lost coin, lost sheep, lost son. EXPECT lost things restored today!

4. Call on the seed you’ve sown. Declare to your past seeds, “Harvest, come forth from the seeds I’ve sown”. Galatians 6:9 “...in due season, you shall reap if you faint not.”

5. Speak life over your finances. Proverbs 18:21 says, “Death and life are in the power of your tongue...”

6. Expect MORE NOW, MORE than ever. Ephesians 3:20 says, “God is able to do exceeding abundantly above and beyond all that we can ask or think...”

*Think It & Say It:*

I believe God will restore to me all lost money, lost opportunities and lost year. He will repay me for all that has been lost. I declare to my harvests, *COME FORTH! *My due season is coming; my seeds are coming forth. God is my source in times of darkness, and I expect MORE now MORE than ever, in Jesus’ Name!  Amen!

---------------

_Precious Lambs:_

Time and again... "God Restores" for His Gifts are without Repentence"  

In your home, your marriage, your children, your life... and yes... Loved ones, God restores even your hair.      So don't give up, I am a _mid-back_ chemical free, witness.  

Praise be to God in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.

Selah ... :Rose:


----------



## joy2day (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 13   "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*

Shimmie, I've loved all of these devotions so far, again,thanks for posting. But today's is very dear to my heart for this season, I had to thank you again. This is so on time, because I am in a season of restoration in my own life. AND, I have misplaced a very important piece of jewelry that I am believing the Lord to help me find. When I read that in today's devotion I couldn't believe it! I have been really beating myself up about not being able to find it. I believe that I heard the Holy Spirit speak to me, "it is not lost, and I will restore it at the appointed time." And then to read this, I believe it is confirmation!

Blessings to all of you in this season of restoration and renewal. We are going to go into 2011 with restored visions, and restored purpose!


----------



## LatterGlory (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 13   "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*



joy2day said:


> Shimmie, I've loved all of these devotions so far, again,thanks for posting. But today's is very dear to my heart for this season, I had to thank you again. This is so on time, because I am in a season of restoration in my own life. AND, I have misplaced a very important piece of jewelry that I am believing the Lord to help me find. When I read that in today's devotion I couldn't believe it! I have been really beating myself up about not being able to find it. I believe that I heard the Holy Spirit speak to me, "it is not lost, and I will restore it at the appointed time." And then to read this, I believe it is confirmation!
> 
> Blessings to all of you in this season of restoration and renewal. We are going to go into 2011 with restored visions, and restored purpose!


 
I cannot tell you how many times, I've lost the knowledge of the whereabouts of something that mattered to me.  I've learned that when we lose things, that it's the knowledge of its whereabouts, that we have 'lost' [misplaced] and not the lost of the item itself.  Always remember that, dear one.   Always.

And what does God promise to give us if but only ask of Him?   

He gives us Wisdom and knowledge and leading us in the path we need to walk.   

Each time, I've been unable to find something, my prayer has been, "Holy Spirit, please show me where 'this' is?     And it NEVER fails, He ALWAYS shows me OR brings it to me by someone who either had it or knew where it was.  

And it doesn't matter how big or how small 'it' is... Our Precious Holy Spirit never fails to show me AND He has even 'replaced' something that I've needed.  

One day, the small plastic cap on my bottle of Jamaican Black Castor Oil just cracked apart and I just stood there at my bathroom sink in disbelief at what had just happened.   I'm on 'auto-pilot' with this prayer   "Holy Spirit', please show me what to do.  I can't leave this bottle open like this, it will spill."   In just a matter of seconds, I noticed a small cylinder shaped plastic cap on a small bottle of WEN hair creme that was empty.   

It was a perfect fit on the bottle of JBCO; it was actually a better fit than the original one, which is so like our God, so like Him to replace something with something else that is better, no matter how big or how small.  

For your jewelry, precious Joy2Joy.... Mark 4:22 _ " ... for there is nothing hid which shall not be manifested, neither is there anything kept secret which shall not come abroad." _

In Jesus' Name, Amen... :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2010)

***1*** said:


> Appreciating your posts Shimmie.



  I appreciate 'you' precious ***1***


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 15 of a "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*


*
Revolution Day 15*

Today, we're fasting from the thought that says: "After what I’ve done wrong, I don't deserve to be blessed."
* 
Let’s change it today:*

1. Stop focusing on your "wrongs," and focus on His "rights." We've all done enough wrong in life to send us straight to hell. But God doesn't judge us based on our right or wrong. He judges us based on what Jesus did right. We need to believe it. 

2. It’s His choice. God has appointed you to bear fruit and that your fruit remain—John 15:16.

3. Blessing flows when you believe you are forgiven. Romans 4:7 says, "Blessed are they whose sins are forgiven." This is amazing! Putting your faith in God's forgiveness is the gateway to blessing in your life.

4. Jesus IS WORTHY of God's blessing, and you are IN HIM. Galatians 3:29 says, "If we belong to Christ, we are Abraham's seed and heirs according to promise."

5. Stop condemning yourself. STOP BEATING YOURSELF UP WHEN YOU MAKE A MISTAKE. Romans 14:22 says, "Blessed (happy) is the man who does not condemn himself."

6. He took the curse so you could take the blessing! HE deserves to see you blessed, because of what He went through to take your curse! "Christ redeemed us from the curse of the law, having become a curse for us... on the cross...that the blessing of Abraham might come on us through Jesus Christ." (Galatians 3:13)


*THINK IT & SAY IT:*

I take my eyes off all that I have done wrong, and put my eyes on all that He has done right for me. He blesses me because He has chosen to. I receive it.  I choose to believe I am forgiven, and therefore BLESSING FLOWS. I belong to Christ, therefore I am blessed with Abraham. Genesis 24:1 says Abraham was blessed IN ALL THINGS - therefore that's what I expect.


----------------------

_
To each of you... "Forgetting those things which are 'Behind'.... _For God has surely forgotten, otherwise your eyes would not be reading this message..." 

_Selah.... _

Today is your new beginning, your brand new start.  Receive it from God's pure heart.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 16  of the "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*



*Revolution Day 16 *

Today, we’re fasting from the thought that says, 

“I just don’t make enough money at my job.” 

While your salary may not be what you would like it, THIS IS A WRONG WAY OF THINKING AND MUST BE CHANGED. 

*Let’s change it TODAY:*

1. Your job is not your ‘source’. God is your source. Philippians 4:19 says, “My God shall supply all your need according to His riches...in Christ Jesus.” Notice, He meets your need according to His riches, not according to your salary.  

2. See your job as your SEED capital. Remember, SEED meets NEED. (Genesis 8:22) THIS THINKING MUST PENETRATE OUR LIVES. Our SEED is what determines our harvest. Our job provides us with seed to sow into God’s Kingdom. 

3. THINK SUPERNATURAL. Don’t let life brainwash you into NATURAL EXPECTATIONS. Believe in the supernatural provision of God. Ephesians 3:20 says God is able to do exceeding abundantly ABOVE AND BEYOND, ALL you can ask or think. 

4. Don’t forget to ASK big, and think big! (Ephesians 3:20)

5. EXPECT harvests. If you have tithed, sowed, given—you have stored up harvests that will come. Galatians 6:6-9 says “In due season, you shall reap...” 

6. Expect stolen things restored 7-fold! (Proverbs 6:31-32) Identify money, opportunities or blessings that have been stolen from you by the devil. And demand that he give it back. (Matthew 18:18)

*Think It & Say It:*

God’s riches are available to me, as I put Him first in my life. God is my source. I will not be limited by my salary. I expect SUPERNATURAL harvests from all the good seeds I’ve sown. God IS doing beyond what I have asked or thought.  I command all stolen opportunities, money and blessings to be returned to me, in Jesus’ Name!

------------------------------


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 16  of the "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*


You know what Angels? 

Our jobs are but a 'crack in the ceiling'. God gives us the entire open sky. I can't tell you how many times God has blessed me way beyond my pay check. So many times, God gives me and my family 'favor in the market place', time and time again. I have a home that my pay check could not buy, yet God bought it. 

Years ago, God gave me this scripture from Isaiah 55:1

_"... every one that thirsteth, come ye to the waters, and he that hath NO MONEY; come ye, buy, and eat; yea, come, buy wine and milk without money and without price. "_The Word of God works, Precious Darlings... it really works. I live it and long enough to know that I know that I know... how God's Word works. 

This is what I stand upon... God's Word. It does not change nor does it fail. It's not a cluster of words in black and white [and Red, to note what 'Jesus said']. God's Word is alive and as we speak it, we give life, God's life to every situation around us. Every one. 

Angels... Give "Life" to your life... Speak the Word of God into your situations, and what whatever was weakened, come to life.

Love and blessings, Darlings....


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 17  of the "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*



*Revolution Day 17 *

Today we’re fasting from the thought that says, 

“I’m so worried about my financial condition.” 

As our thinking ascends to God’s way of thinking, worry dies. 

*
Let’s change it today! *

1. Recognize God’s faithfulness—Psalm 37:25 says, “I have been young; now I am old; yet not once have I seen the righteous abandoned or his descendants begging for bread.”  

2. Think “long term”. A long term view of the economy reveals God’s faithfulness to His people; and a long term plan puts the power back in your hands. 

3. Be specific with God. Phillippians 4:6-7 says to make your request known to God. Whatever is worrying you matters to God. Let Him know what you need. 

4. Remember, worry is a SIGNAL to pray! (Phil. 4:6-7) James 4:2 says, “You have not because you ask not.”

5. Destroy powerlessness. All negative emotions, including ‘worry’ comes from feeling powerless to change our situation. Destroy it with Deuteronomy 8:18 which says “It is God who gives you the POWER to get wealth...” 

6. Be on the giving side of life. Life is to give. Luke 6:38—it will be given back to you—so much more. 

*Think It & Say It:*

God will never abandon me. He will never leave me nor forsake me. I attack worry by praying the Word of God regarding my finances. God is determined to establish His covenant through me, therefore I have the POWER to get wealth, and succeed, in Jesus’ Name!

--------------------------------


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 17 of the  "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*

From my heart...to yours  

Precious Ones, whom God so loves:  If you believe nothing else for the rest of your life, believe this...

'God will NEVER abandon you'... Never!

I've learned that sometimes we 'worry' as a way of putting our guard up.  We 'fear' being disappointed for what we are believing God for and so to protect ourselves from being disappointed, we tend to put 'worry' up as a shield and armour. 

However.....

It's not an armour, it is more like a trap door blocking us from moving closer to God and believing in Him.    God promised us that He would 'do' whatever it is we have asked Him to, accordingly to His word.

The closer we move towards 'Believing' Him, the weaker worry becomes and it is not worry that blocks us, but our Faith in God that propels us along with mighty force, mighty faith, mighty praise. 

And Angels, This I know for God is for us, and if God be for us, who dare be against us.  For we have been made more than Conquerors through Jesus Christ our Lord.   

Amen...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 18 of the 40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*

 "This Message is going to change someone's life today...profoundly!  Quite profoundly so!  Praise God!


*Revolution Day 18 *

Today we’re fasting from the thought that says, 

“Will I ever be free from this financial pressure?”

*Let’s change it today, and break free from financial pressure!*

1. Understand the power of decision. Decide that you will deal with money the way God’s Word says to. (John 2:5) No matter what.  
2. Understand the kingdom of God. Heaven is a place; but the kingdom of God is God’s way of doing things. When you seek to do things God’s way, provision comes. (Matthew 6:33)  
3. Understand pressure’s goal: to get you to make a decision that temporarily relieves the pressure, even though it doesn’t produce results. (Luke 4:2-4) Resist this pressure by speaking the Word of God.   
4. Look outward, not inward. Find someone worse off and help relieve their financial pressure. You will be sowing for a supernatural harvest. (Proverbs 19:17)
5. He must increase but I must decrease. (John 3:30) As you increase your focus and attention on Jesus, pressure loses its power over you. (Hebrews 12:1-3)
6. Take spiritual inventory. THERE ARE MORE FOR YOU THAN THOSE AGAINST YOU. (2 Kings 6:15-17)

*Think It & Say It:* 

I walk in the power of the kingdom of God. I do things God’s way; and I have supernatural results. I refuse to make my decisions to relieve pressure, but I make my decisions in line with the Word of God.  

I declare that God provides for my every need, and my decisions line up with God’s Word. 

I fix my eyes on Jesus and trust that God has an army of angels surrounding me, helping me, in Jesus’ Name. 

----------------


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 18 of a "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*

From my heart to your heart, into your life... 

Whoever you are... It's Done!  God has done it! 

Your days of shame and pain and empty pockets, empty finances are over!  Today is that Day!  And this message bears no expiration for it is eternal from an Eternal God... who is our Father God who art in Heaven. 

Jesus is prayig for you, all of you. 

 ...and so am I.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  

with love, 

Shimmie... :Rose:


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Oct 29, 2010)

*Revolution Day 19 *


Today we’re fasting from excuses! True success will never come to the person who makes excuses. We must eliminate excuse-making mentalities such as: “I can’t do it without...” “I don’t have enough resources...” “If I only had...”

Today we are going to eliminate excuse-making mentalities. 

*Let’s change it today!*

1. Refuse to excuse mediocrity. 1 Thessalonians 4:1 says “...Excel still more...” Don’t give in to the temptation to settle for where you’re at. Wherever you’re at in life, right now—thank God; and press forward for more of what He has for you. (Philippians 3:13-14)

2. Refuse to excuse lack and failure in your life, saying that you were born on the wrong side of the tracks or you’re limited by your upbringing. You may have been born on the wrong side of the tracks, but you're not bound to stay there. Cross the tracks NOW. (Romans 8:37)

3. Refuse to excuse unforgiveness. We sometimes think, “you just don't know what they did to me”, but the truth is: God knows what WE did to HIM and He still forgives us. Let it go. 

4. Refuse to excuse lack of support. In John 5:7 the lame man said, “I have no man to help me.” He used that as an excuse to remain in his condition. Even if everyone lets us down, God will support us. (Psalm 27:10)

5. Redirect your effort and work. It takes EFFORT to come up with excuses. If we would redirect the same energy, and instead MAKE a WAY, doors would open. John 14:6 says Jesus is the WAY. When tempted to make an excuse why you can’t do something, ask Jesus to open the door that man can close. (Revelations 3:8) 

6. Get up on the roof! Luke 5:18-20 says, “When they could not find a way to get in, they went up on the roof and lowered their friend...right in front of Jesus” Refuse to accept that there is no way. Faith finds a way! Success will come. 

*THINK IT & SAY IT:*
I eliminate excuse-making from my thoughts and words. I will no longer excuse or justify mediocrity in my life; I will not allow lack or failure in my life. God has made me a success and I will press on to experience it. 

I am forgiven and I will not withhold unforgiveness from others. God takes up my cause and is my greatest support. I believe there is always a way to succeed. I release my faith by asking God, and expecting Him to open the door that no man can close, in Jesus’ Name.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 19 of the "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*

:Flowers:

*Today we’re fasting from excuses! *

True success will never come to the person who makes excuses.  We must eliminate excuse-making mentalities such as: 

“I can’t do it without...”, “I don’t have enough resources...”, “If I only had...”

Today we are going to eliminate excuse-making mentalities. 

*Let’s change it today!*

1. Refuse to excuse mediocrity. 1 Thessalonians 4:1 says “...Excel still more...” Don’t give in to the temptation to settle for where you’re at. Wherever you’re at in life, right now—thank God; and press forward for more of what He has for you. (Philippians 3:13-14)

2. Refuse to excuse lack and failure in your life saying that you were born on the wrong side of the tracks or you’re limited by your upbringing.  You may have been born on the wrong side of the tracks, but you're not bound to stay there.  Cross the tracks NOW. (Romans 8:37)

3. Refuse to excuse unforgiveness. We sometimes think, “you just don't know what they did to me”, but the truth is: God knows what WE did to HIM and He still forgives us. Let it go. 

4. Refuse to excuse lack of support. In John 5:7 the lame man said, “I have no man to help me.” He used that as an excuse to remain in his condition.  Even if everyone lets us down, God will support us. (Psalm 27:10)

5. Redirect your effort and work. It takes EFFORT to come up with excuses. If we would redirect the same energy, and instead MAKE a WAY, doors would open. John 14:6 says Jesus is the WAY.  When tempted to make an excuse why you can’t do something, ask Jesus to open the door that man can't close. (Revelations 3:8) 

6. Get up on the roof! Luke 5:18-20 says, “When they could not find a way to get in, they went up on the roof and lowered their friend...right in front of Jesus.” 

Refuse to accept that there is no way. Faith finds a way! Success will come. 

*THINK IT & SAY IT:*

I eliminate excuse-making from my thoughts and words. I will no longer excuse or justify mediocrity in my life; I will not allow lack or failure in my life. God has made me a success and I will press on to experience it.  

I am forgiven and I will not withhold forgiveness from others. God takes up my cause and is my greatest support.  I believe there is always a way to succeed. 

I release my faith by asking God, and expecting Him to open the door that no man can close, in Jesus’ Name.

---------------------------


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 19  of the "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*

From my heart to your heart.... 

How many times have we said, "I can't do this because, I don't have enough money, I don't have time, I don't have the right outfit...etc.

When I met Jesus, every excuse that ever arose, was eliminated one by one. For He gave me something from His word that empowered me to do so many things that presented to me as impossible. He warmed my heart with these empowering words: 

"I can do all things through Christ who strengtheneth me..." (Phillipians 4:13). 

I've lived the 'Truth' of these words over and over again and they never fail me. 

One day, I had over strained my legs in an exercise class. I didn't 'warm-up' properly and I pulled a muscle in my leg. Now this may not seem like much to some, however, I need my legs for what I love to do most which is walking and dancing. I can remember getting up the next morning in so much pain and unable to walk without crying. 

Taking a warm bath helped but it didn't do all that I needed it to do. The pain was beyond Advil or Tylenol and I didn't have them on hand anyway. However, I had a committment to fulfill that day, many people were depending on me and I could not stay home. I had more than an excuse, I had a reason. 

My prayer: _"God there is no way that I'm going to get through this day without you, no way. I thank you for helping me and strengthening me to get through this entire day and all that I have to do. Holy Spirit, please show me what to do. " _

I was able to get dressed and out of the door: I had to take those steps of faith and the steps of faith were literally that, 'REAL STEPS of faith.' 

At the end of the day, it occurred to me that I was standing straight and the pain was gone. This is a living testamony of God's Word proving true in my life. _"I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me. " _

I needed God's strength and He did not deny me. He never does. 

Whatever it is that you may feel that you cannot do, give to Jesus and allow Him to do it through you. And He will. 

Love and blessings...

YES you can and YES you will.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 20 of the "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*



Precious Angels... We are half way there... This is Day 20 of 40 -- All Glory unto God.  

Hasn't this been a blessing?   Love to each of you.   Here's Day 20.  I'll be back later with what God lays upon my _"Heart to your Heart". _

Now Here's Day 20.... Just for you.

*Revolution Day 20* 

 Today we’re fasting from the thought that says, *“What if God doesn’t meet my needs?”*

 Sometimes our needs are great. And even though on the surface, many of  us trust God, there is this gnawing thought at times that God won’t come  through for us in difficult times.

*Let’s Change It Today:
*
*1. He’s your FATHER!  *Luke 12:32 says your Heavenly Father has chosen gladly to give you the kingdom! 

*2. It’s HIS CHOICE TO BLESS YOU.* Fear leaves when you know He has chosen gladly to give you His provision. (Luke 12:32)

*3. He will never break His promise to you, because He CAN’T!*  (Hebrews 6:19, Joshua 21:45) His track record is perfect. In Psalm  37:25 David said, “...I’ve NEVER seen the righteous forsaken, or his  descendants begging bread.”

*4. SEED meets NEED.*  Throughout scripture, those who planted seed saw God’s miracle  provision. EVEN GOD planted His Son in the earth, and reaped millions of  children! (John 12:24) 

 * Plant Word seeds in your heart—Mark 4:14
 * Plant financial seed in the kingdom of God—in your church, in a  ministry, in a great cause. If you would like to plant seed toward your  need now,  click here. 

*5. He adds and multiplies!* Expect addition (Matthew 6:33) AND multiplication (Deuteronomy 1:11) TODAY.

*
Think It & Say It:

*God  is my Father, and He gladly provides for me. It’s His choice to bless  me, therefore I will not fear. He keeps His promises to me, in Christ. I  expect additional and multiplied blessing to come into my life. I plant  seeds to meet needs and I trust God will supply ALL my needs, in Jesus’ Name.


----------



## LovingLady (Oct 30, 2010)

Praise God for today's message. I really needed it right now.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 30, 2010)

Abdijz said:


> Praise God for today's message. I really needed it right now.


 
   There is more 'for' you in blessings that overflow and override what it looks like at this moment.  

Precious Abdijz, keep moving 'forward' precious one.  Keep moving forward.  Because you will get 'past' this and it will all be behind you, never to hinder your paths again.  

Abdijz, do not fear nor be overcome by your circumstances, for whatever you may 'fear' what may happen, God says this,  

Isaiah 7:7-8 " This shall not stand, neither shall it come to pass; ... it will not expand its boundaries."

God is going to meet your needs over and far above your prayers.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 30, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> *Revolution Day 19 *
> 
> 
> Today we’re fasting from excuses! True success will never come to the person who makes excuses. We must eliminate excuse-making mentalities such as: “I can’t do it without...” “I don’t have enough resources...” “If I only had...”
> ...


 
  "Thank you"


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 30, 2010)

From my heart to yours... 

"What if God doesn't meet my needs...?"

What a scary thought?  And we have all at one time or another thought this way.  

God showed me something.  

Each time I sit before my computer and begin to type upon the keyboard, I do so without a thought of fear or doubt, that each character, symbol, and word that I type, will not show up.  And each time I press upon a key, the words always show up, including my infamous 'typos'... 

God is greater than a keyboard.  God is bigger than a keyboard, God is more reliable than a keyboard.  And even when we don't ask Him to show up, somehow, He always does; in one way or another, God never fails to show up to save us and protect us and deliver us from the very fear that He would not. 

God gave us the gift of memory.  For whenever a 'new' challenge appears in our lives, we have access to our memory of the times He showed up for us in the past and how He has never failed us. 

I can't tell you how many times, I've gone to work without money for lunch.  I'm actually quite good at that, for often I leave home forgetting my prepared lunch in the refrigerator.  Do you know that each time, God somehow managed for me to have lunch anyway?   I had earned a free lunch entree, on my Cosi card; or my boss treated the office to pizza; or a friend would call to take me out; and better yet, I'd find a $20 bill in my purse (unknown as to how it got there).   

Now lunch is only one of the 'little things' that He has taken care of for me.  The bigger things such as my bills being paid, having favor when I needed it.   Each day with God just gets better and BIGGER, because God never fails to show up!   And whatever it is that you need Him to do for you, please believe that He will not disappoint you; God will not fail you... not ever!  

He loves you too much to leave you hanging.   :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 21 of the "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking*



*Revolution Day 21* 
 Today we’re fasting from the thought that says, 
*“Will I ever have enough?”* 

*1. Look for a higher vision, not a higher income. *(Proverbs 29:18) Live for a cause bigger than your needs and you'll have more than you need.
*2. Listen for God’s guidance for His next step for your life.* Where God guides, He provides. (Proverbs 3:5-9)
*
3. Stop thinking about money.* Remember, God has a million ways He can provide--don't limit Him. (Psalm 78:14)
*
4. Don’t allow your current circumstance to dictate your future.* Your path is getting brighter and brighter every day. (Proverbs 4:18)
*
5. God adds interest to the things that He is interested in!* Fling yourself into what moves God's heart, and He will provide. (Matthew 6:33)
*
6. Ask God for ideas that will HELP PEOPLE rather than ideas that produce money.* And money will come when you're helping people. (Proverbs 19:17)

*Think It & Say It:
*
 I set my mind on God's vision for my life and I believe provision  follows vision. God is my provider and is not limited by my current  circumstances. I get my eyes off the provision I need, and ON the  Provider! I expect ideas and ways to help the hurting, and the things that I need will find me, in Jesus’ Name.


----------



## LatterGlory (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 17  of the "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*

:blowkiss:


----------



## LatterGlory (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 18 of a "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*



Shimmie said:


> From my heart to your heart, into your life...
> 
> Whoever you are... It's Done!  God has done it!
> 
> ...




 *&*


----------



## LatterGlory (Nov 1, 2010)

Shimmie said:


> From my heart to yours...
> 
> "What if God doesn't meet my needs...?"
> 
> ...



Pro 27:17-18 KJV
(17)  Iron sharpeneth iron; so a man sharpeneth the countenance of his friend.
(18)  Whoso keepeth the fig tree shall eat the fruit thereof: so he that waiteth on his master shall be honoured.

Verse 17 is to thank you for sharpening your sisters in the spirit... ( giving God thanks for hitting pause - on life - and reading your posts, the sword is now sharp again... watch out devil !...)


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 1, 2010)

***1*** said:


> Pro 27:17-18 KJV
> (17)  Iron sharpeneth iron; so a man sharpeneth the countenance of his friend.
> (18)  Whoso keepeth the fig tree shall eat the fruit thereof: so he that waiteth on his master shall be honoured.
> 
> Verse 17 is to thank you for sharpening your sisters in the spirit... ( giving God thanks for hitting pause - on life - and reading your posts, the sword is now sharp again... watch out devil !...)



***1***  Good Morning... 

The light of God shines upon you and it's not my words of life, but HIS and His alone. 

God is soooooo very gracious, with all of His loving ways which He showers upon us each and everyday.  Everyday.  

God always provides for us, no matter how little; no matter how small. 

Even chocolate.   My boss just came to my desk with 'chocolate' just for me.   I'm so spoiled.   

As His children, God spoils us 'all'.  He really does.   

Sooooo, Precious ***1***, look to being 'spoiled' by God your Father today.  For unto us, He is Lord, He is God All Mighty, He is Father, our Abba Father, and He is our 'precious Daddy.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 22 of the "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*



*Revolution Day 22 *

One of the keys to success in any area of life is being a servant—getting underneath others and pushing them up to succeed. So today we’re fasting from the thought that says, “If I live as a servant, I’ll be taken advantage of; and feel inferior.”

*Let’s change it today:*

1. God prospers His servants! Psalm 35:27 says He takes delight and pleasure in the prosperity of His servant. 

2. See yourself as a son or daughter of God. 
(1 John 3:1) When you realize who you really are, you drive inferiority out of your life; therefore, you gladly serve others, pushing them up. 

3. Serving is not a stepping stone to greatness; it IS greatness. (Matthew 20:27) Get rid of the mindset that serving is a temporary role. 

4. The way up, is down. Understand that God promotes the humble, the servant. (1 Peter 5:6) “It is true that you can succeed best and quickest by helping others succeed.” Napoleon Hill 

5. Start serving by praying: pray for your leaders; for your employers; for those who use you, or take advantage of you. Prayer is loving—in the spirit. 

6. Others recognize when you are a true servant and they promote you. (Genesis 39:2-3)

*Think It & Say It:*

I follow the example of Jesus by being a servant, and pushing others up to succeed. I know that I will reap what I sow. As I help others succeed, success will come to me. I have a treasure of gifts inside of me, and I use them to serve others, to bless others, and to advance God’s Kingdom, in Jesus’ Name!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 1, 2010)

From my heart to yours...

Everyone... Please share your hearts in this thread. It's here for everyone to share and encourage one another. Afterall, as ***1*** pointed out in her post above, "Iron sharpens iron..." 

We are the only 'Iron' that we each have with one another. So please 'sharpen' us. And please feel free to post the daily messages. Sometimes I am unable to log in until later in the day. So whoever wants to post the daily 'thoughts', thanks so much. 

Love and blessings to you...


----------



## LatterGlory (Nov 2, 2010)

Psa 14:1 KJV
(1)  ... The fool hath said in his heart, There is no God. They are corrupt...

1Co 1:18-21 KJV
(18)  For the preaching of the cross is to them that perish foolishness; but unto us which are saved it is the power of God.
(19)  For it is written, I will destroy the wisdom of the wise, and will bring to nothing the understanding of the prudent.
(20)  Where is the wise? where is the scribe? where is the disputer of this world? hath not God made foolish the wisdom of this world?
(21)  For after that in the wisdom of God the world by wisdom knew not God, it pleased God by the foolishness of preaching to save them that believe.

1Co 1:25-31 KJV
(25)  Because the foolishness of God is wiser than men; and the weakness of God is stronger than men.
(26)  For ye see your calling, brethren, how that not many wise men after the flesh, not many mighty, not many noble, are called:
(27)  But God hath chosen the foolish things of the world to confound the wise; and God hath chosen the weak things of the world to confound the things which are mighty;
(28)  And base things of the world, and things which are despised, hath God chosen, yea, and things which are not, to bring to nought things that are:
(29)  That no flesh should glory in his presence.
(30)  But of him are ye in Christ Jesus, who of God is made unto us wisdom, and righteousness, and sanctification, and redemption:
(31)  That, according as it is written, He that glorieth, let him glory in the Lord.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 23 of the  "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*



*Revolution Day 23 *

Today we’re fasting from the thought that says, “I don’t see a way out of my financial situation.” or “I feel trapped financially.” 

*Let’s change it TODAY:*

1. Inaction keeps you poor. TAKE ACTION. 
2 Kings 7 says the four leprous men said, “Why do we sit here and die?...Let’s go up...” When they took action, God got involved and multiplied their efforts.  

2. Spend time TODAY getting to know God better! Daniel 11:32 says, “Those who know their God will be strong and TAKE ACTION.” Meditate on His promises, and you’ll know Him better.  

3. BELIEVE: There’s always a way out of whatever you’re facing. Revelation 3:8 says God will open a door that no man can close.  (AND 1 Corinthians10:13) 

4. Ask God for deliverance from your situation. James 4:2 says you have not, because you ask not. Romans 10:12 says all who call upon the Lord shall be DELIVERED—rescued! 

5. Change your thinking to: What goes DOWN, must come up! Plant a seed. The way out of any bad situation is to plant a seed for the opposite result. If you have a debt you can’t pay; pay someone else’s debt that they can’t pay; forgive a debt, someone else can’t pay you, etc. 

6. Malachi 3:10 says when you tithe, He opens the windows of heaven and pours out a blessing. This blessing can be an IDEA, a SOLUTION, a BREAKTHROUGH, a DEBT CANCELLATION—it’s MORE than just money. 

*Think It & Say It:*

*God always provides a way out of the situation I’m in.* 

I am strong and TAKE ACTION because I know my God. 
*
He will open doors for me that no man can close.* 

*I call upon the Lord and expect His deliverance. 

The seeds I plant WILL come up in mighty harvests, ideas, solutions and breakthroughs, in Jesus’ Name! *


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 24 of  the  "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*



*Revolution Day 24 *

Today we are fasting from the thought that says: 

“If I just do more for God, perhaps He will finally bless me.”

This thinking is robbing so many people of the blessing and privileges He wants us to walk in.

*LET’S CHANGE IT TODAY:*

1. Remember, Christianity is not about the promises we make to God, but the promises He makes to us. (2 Corinthians 1:20) The promises are YES. Our part: to say AMEN! Believe it. Receive it!

2. Exchange this “slave” mentality for a “son” mentality. You don’t have to earn God’s blessing. It's your right as a son. (Romans 8:15) Stop trying to DO enough. You ARE enough—a son/daughter!

3. Stop seeing yourself as an outsider. Mark 1:11 says you are His beloved child. He’s pleased with your faith. Faith brought Abraham into the blessing, and it brings you too! (Galatians 3:8-9)

4. You are already blessed! Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, who HAS ALREADY BLESSED US, with all spiritual blessings in Christ Jesus. (Ephesians 1:3) See it? We are already blessed! Thank Him--that’s the prayer of faith!

5. Freely we have received, now freely give. KNOWING that you have freely received puts into motion a generous attitude which perpetuates more blessing. (Matthew 10:8)

6. We have a covenant of blessing! God’s blessing will overtake you when you BELIEVE in this covenant. Jesus earned it for you. It sounds too good to be true; but it IS true. (Genesis 17:2-8)


*THINK IT & SAY IT:*

I live by the promises of God. I am a son/daughter of God. I am not a slave, needing to earn my blessing or earn my freedom. The Son has made me free; and God has already blessed me with all blessings. I have freely received; therefore, I am free to give. I have a covenant of blessing and I am not on the outside, looking in; I have an inheritance. I am in God’s will, in Jesus’ Name!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 25 of the "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*



*Revolution Day 25 *

Today we’re fasting from the thought that says: 

“I don’t know what I’ll do if THEY don’t come through for me.” 

So often we look to someone else to meet our needs or we feel disappointed if someone doesn’t keep their promise.

*Let’s Change It Today:*

1. God will provide. Philippians 4:19 says He provides all our needs according to His riches and glory. Renew your mind to the fact that He provides for ALL our needs, not just finances.

2. Dependence upon others is NOT humility, it’s misplaced trust. Psalm 43:5 says, “Why so downcast, O my soul? Put your hope in God.” David is saying that when we put our hope in anything other than God, we will wind up depressed. Shift your trust and hope to God. 

3. Hope is born from the love of God. Believe the love He has for you. Meditate on Romans 5:5 which says, ’Hope does not disappoint (let you down) BECAUSE the love of God has been shed abroad in our hearts by the Holy Spirit.’ 

4. Realize that over-dependency upon others keeps you from loving them. When you depend on someone doing for you, providing for you, coming through for you, you can’t love. Therefore you can’t succeed, because love never fails. You can’t love them, because you need them too much. Love gives.

5. Don’t trust the provision, trust the provider. Deuteronomy 8:3a says “...that He might make you know that man shall not live by bread alone...”

6. Treat a broken promise from someone as an OPPORTUNITY to trust God. “DIS”appointment becomes “HIS”appointment when we look to the true promise Maker and promise Keeper—Hebrews 13:5. 

*THINK IT & SAY IT:* 

I trust in God as the Promise Maker, not the promise breaker! God will provide for ALL MY NEEDS. I free myself from dependence upon others, and I will depend on God, empowering me to love others freely. 

*My trust and hope is in God. And THAT hope will never let me down, because God’s love is in me, and He will never disappoint me. *

I will not put my trust in what I have, but in the One who provides. My every need comes from every Word that comes from the mouth of God, in Jesus’ Name!”


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 26 of the "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*



*Revolution Day 26 *

Today we’re fasting from the thought that says, 

“I don’t see things changing for the better.” 

There are many times when we are not seeing things change. 

Don’t let this fool you — - - change your thinking and you will change your financial situation—and your life! 

*Let’s Change It Today: *

1. Change what you’re looking at. Our faith comes from the promises of God. Let God’s unchanging promises de-throne the current picture you’re seeing. (2 Corinthians 4:18)

2. Fix your eyes of Jesus. (Hebrews 12:2) There is NO OTHER man that we should look to to meet our needs; or to calm our fears—not relatives, government, or anyone. Trust Jesus TODAY.

3. Believe in the power of your seed. There is great seed in the ground, on its way up. (Galatians 6:7-9) Be patient. God’s Word is working. Your seeds are working.

4. Picture it. Ephesians 3:20 says, “God is able to do exceeding abundantly beyond all that we can ask or think or IMAGINE.” Start imagining a life with your bills paid; your beautiful home paid off; money in the bank to HELP OTHERS out! Picture it.

5. Think like a genius: Albert Einstein said, "All meaningful and lasting change starts first in your imagination and then works its way out. Imagination is more important than knowledge."

6. Step out. Embrace the belief that every step you take counts. Every thought, word, action—leads to change. Get up! (John 5:8)

*Think It & Say It:*

I make up my mind that things ARE changing. 

My seeds are growing. 

My imagination is working. I refuse to imagine negativity or emptiness. 

I believe a blessed life is coming my way; I picture it and I step out and move toward it today with every step I take, in Jesus’ Name!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 27 of the  "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*



*Revolution Day 27*

Today we’re fasting from the thought that says, 

“Someday I’ll succeed.” 

On the outside, this thought seems good; but it is a wrong way of thinking.

*Let’s Change It Today:
*
1. YOU ARE A SUCCESS NOW! Success is not something you have; it’s something you are! Remember Genesis 39:2 says, “And Joseph was a successful man, for the Lord was with Him” (New American Standard Bible).

2. Remember, true success is God’s presence in your life. If you’re washed in the blood of Jesus, God’s presence is with you NOW. (Hebrews 10:19) Therefore, you are a true success NOW.

3. Rejoice today no matter what it looks like. Psalm 118:24 says, “This is the day the Lord has made, let us rejoice and be glad in it.” Joy is the strength that manifests YOUR success.

4. Live in the overflow of your meditation. Joshua 1:8 says AS you meditate on God’s Word day & night, it will produce the necessary action to make your way prosperous. FLOOD your mind with God’s promises today.

5. Take inventory. You have God’s Word which produces KNOWLEDGE. You have the Holy Spirit which produces UNDERSTANDING. And you have the power of prayer which produces WISDOM (James 1:5)—these are the ingredients for success—Exodus 31:3.

*Think It & Say It:*

I am a success NOW.   

God’s presence has made me successful; and I am in His presence NOW through the blood of Jesus! God has made this day for MY success, and His Word flowing from my life brings me victory and success in everything. I ask for and receive a supernatural supply of wisdom today to apply God’s Word in my situation, in Jesus’ Name!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 28 of the "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*



*Revolution Day 28*

Today we’re fasting from the thought that says, 

“I’m not smart enough to succeed in today’s economy.”

*Let’s Change It Today:*

*1. Settle the fact that you have the mind of Christ.* (1 Corinthians 2:16) Jesus was and IS the smartest man in the world! You have His Spirit and His Word. Expect success!

2. *Ask God for Wisdom. Proverbs 24:3 says that we BUILD our house by wisdom. Wisdom can build your house, business, or income! James 1:5 says ask for it and you will receive it.*
*
3. Refuse to tolerate thoughts of inferiority. *The world isn’t smarter than you. You are the temple of the Holy Spirit. You have power, love and a sound mind (2 Timothy 1:7). Royalty destroys inferiority. (Romans 5:17)

 4.* Expect God to give you hidden treasures and riches. Isaiah 43:5 says, “And I will give thee the treasures of darkness, and hidden riches of secret places, that thou mayest know that I am the LORD, which call thee by thy name.”
*
5. Be ‘success inside’ minded. Refuse to accept the idea of failure or defeat in your life. See yourself as a success no matter what it looks like. You are the giant in the land, not the grasshopper. (Numbers 13:30)

6. *Accept the Bible as your Economy Text Book.* 

*There are about 1600 verses in the Bible that have to do with money.  

God knew these days would come and gave you the ammunition you need. Use it.*

*Think It & Say It:*

*I reject the idea that I am not smart enough for today’s economy. *

*I have the mind of Christ and refuse to tolerate inferiority. *

*I expect the hidden treasures from God. *

*I receive wisdom today to succeed financially and refuse to accept lack or defeat. *

*I am success-inside minded, leading to success on the outside as well, in Jesus’ Name.*


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 29 of the "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*



This man is 'preaching' this message.  I had to 'bold' the statements that leaped at me.   Prsise God!

Angels, be blessed and know "YES YOU ARE Good With Money!  

Here we are with Day 29

*Revolution Day 29 *

Today we’re fasting from the thought that says, 

“I’m not that good with money.”

*Let’s Change It Today:*

1. *YES YOU ARE. *
*
You ARE good with money! *

*You are made in the image of God (Genesis 1:27) AND you’ve been given 1600 scriptures about money! You are equipped!*

2. Don’t think ‘good’. Think ‘faithful’.  God’s economic system is built upon faithfulness. Luke 16:11—faithful with the little, and you will be faithful with much.

3. It’s a test. It’s only a test. Don’t see money as just a means to pay your bills. See money as a test. When you change how you look at it—as a test—you will find a way to pass the test, and move on to the true riches God wants to give you. (Luke 16:12)

4. Expect abounding blessings. Proverbs 28:20 says a faithful man will abound with blessing. If you’re not abounding, check your faithfulness in tithing, giving, and serving.

5. Think K.I.S.S. - Keep It Simple Saint!  Simplify your financial life. Put God first by tithing & offering; then, spend less than you earn after that; then save what’s left. (John 2:5) Don’t complicate it.
* 

Think It & Say It:*
*
I am made in the image of God and have the wisdom of God. *
I am good with money—in fact I am better than good; I am faithful! 

I will pass the money test by being faithful, and I will be trusted by God with true riches. I expect to abound in blessing and be overtaken by it, in Jesus’ Name!


----------



## Laela (Nov 8, 2010)

Money is to be spent, not horded... I've wrestled with this concept of _saving for a rainy day_ and indeed God gives us wisdom concerning money; but I've learned that I am blessed  to be a blessing (benefit to other), not just to be blessed (benefit to self)

When God visited Solomon in his Divine dream to ask him what he wanted, all Solomon asked for was the ability to help others:

_“Now, LORD my God, you have made your servant king in place of my father David. But I am only a little child and do not know how to carry out my duties.  Your servant is here among the people you have chosen, a great people, too numerous to count or number.  So give your servant a discerning heart to govern your people and to distinguish between right and wrong. For who is able to govern this great people of yours?” _ 1 Kings 3

So God was very pleased to hear that, and answered:

_“Since you have asked for this and not for long life or wealth for yourself, nor have asked for the death of your enemies but for discernment in administering justice,  I will do what you have asked. I will give you a wise and discerning heart, so that there will never have been anyone like you, nor will there ever be. Moreover, I will give you what you have not asked for—both wealth and honor—so that in your lifetime you will have no equal among kings. And if you walk in obedience to me and keep my decrees and commands as David your father did, I will give you a long life.”
_

Solomon's heart was in the right place, so the riches followed. He sought the Kingdom of God first -- that is, God's wisdom and understanding -- and all that other stuff came after, at God's discretion. There is NO WAY around this.  Yet people still try to flim-flam God. Treacherous.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2010)

Laela said:


> Money is to be spent, not horded... I've wrestled with this concept of _saving for a rainy day_ and indeed God gives us wisdom concerning money; but I've learned that I am blessed  to be a blessing (benefit to other), not just to be blessed (benefit to self)
> 
> When God visited Solomon in his Divine dream to ask him what he wanted, all Solomon asked for was the ability to help others:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Laela, for such a precious word.   

I love God's 'visit' with King Solomon. His father David was gone and here is Solomon, who had it all 'materialistically', and yet he was already 'wise', for he sought God for even more widsom.  God tested Solomon's heart and he provemd himself to be unselfish.   

With God, Wisdom can increase a penny into gold, and gold into platium.   

Love and blessings, Precious Laela...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 30 of the "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*



*Revolution Day 30 *

Today we’re fasting from the thought that says, 

“Will I ever have financial peace?” 

Statistics say that over 60% of Americans live from paycheck to paycheck. Under those conditions, one problem can send a person spiraling downward financially. 

*Let’s Change It Today:[/B

]1. Financial peace starts with “soul” peace. Your mind is your power center. Whatever fills your mind, will eventually fill your life. Fill it with the Word of God. (Psalm 1:1-3, Joshua 1:7-8)

2. Change your thinking about the kingdom of God. The kingdom of “Heaven” is a place; but the kingdom of God is a SYSTEM or way of doing things. Matthew 6:33 says, “Seek first God’s kingdom—(His way of doing things) and His righteousness, and all these things will be added to you.”

3. Realize that you can take control of your future! The life you have NOW is the harvest of previous seeds. So plant the seeds NOW for your future harvest. (Galatians 6:7-9)

4. Think correctly. Don’t think about how much seed you have to sow. Think about how much harvest you want; and work your way backward. (2 Corinthians 9:6-8)

5. IMMEDIATELY create a financial plan. (Proverbs 16:9) When you create a godly plan, God will order your steps. If you fail to plan, you are planning to fail.

6. The goal of learning is ACTION, not just knowledge. Reject the idea that knowledge is power. Knowledge is fuel—but action is the power! Daniel 10:32 says, “Those who know their God will be strong and TAKE ACTION.”

Think It & Say It:   

I CAN take control of my future. 

My seeds produce my harvest and I refuse to let my future be determined by anyone else but me and God. 

I choose God’s way of handling my thoughts and my money. 

I am strong because I know God and take the action necessary to succeed, in Jesus’ Name!*


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm still learning more and more from this fast. Today God laid on my heart that although it's fine to ask for things that are desired of my heart, that I should be asking for the seed, rather than the thing. I think that was demonstrated by Solomon's request of God. Solomon could have asked for anything under the sun, but he asked for Wisdom. 

Wisdom is such a great seed for so many things. I'm asking God for seeds. He already knows my hearts desire---afterall, he put it there in my heart.  But I want the seeds. That way God can get full glory. I don't want credit for having "things" I want God to get credit for simply doing the impossible with seeds that he gives me and that I nurture. 

God wanted a huge family--sure he could have just made a family and made them worship and adore him, BUT he planted a seed called Jesus

Jesus came and wanted people to be saved, sure, he could have forced people into worshipping him, but, he planted seeds called knowledge and understanding.

Even Moses wanted his people to be free, and while he was under Pharoah, he may have been able to force the issue, but, he planted seeds called faith and allowed God to lead him to do it His way.



I need some seed request scriptures of you ladies can direct me to them, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> I'm still learning more and more from this fast. Today God laid on my heart that although it's fine to ask for things that are desired of my heart, that I should be asking for the seed, rather than the thing. I think that was demonstrated by Solomon's request of God. Solomon could have asked for anything under the sun, but he asked for Wisdom.
> 
> Wisdom is such a great seed for so many things. I'm asking God for seeds. He already knows my hearts desire---afterall, he put it there in my heart.  But I want the seeds. That way God can get full glory. I don't want credit for having "things" I want God to get credit for simply doing the impossible with seeds that he gives me and that I nurture.
> 
> ...



WHeChangedMyName  

This is such a beautiful post; it comes from a beautiful heart...'yours'. 

Not only will God give you fruitful seeds to plant, He will also lead you to plant them in fruitful ground, not the crust of the earth where seeds are unable to bear roots and grow.

In Mark chapter 4; Jesus spoke of the types of ground upon which the Word of Gdo is planted, for God's Word is the *greatest seed *of all, [the incorrptable seed of God] to have planted within our hearts.  The ground that could not bare fruit was the stoney ground, and the ground upon the 'wayside'.  

Mark 4:1-8

1 And he began again to teach by the sea side: and there was gathered unto him a great multitude, so that he entered into a ship, and sat in the sea; and the whole multitude was by the sea on the land. 
2 And he taught them many things by parables, and said unto them in his doctrine, 
3 Hearken; Behold, there went out a sower to sow: 
4 And it came to pass, as he sowed, some fell by the way side, and the fowls of the air came and devoured it up. 
5 And some fell on stony ground, where it had not much earth; and immediately it sprang up, because it had no depth of earth: 
6 But when the sun was up, it was scorched; and because it had no root, it withered away. 
7 And some fell among thorns, and the thorns grew up, and choked it, and it yielded no fruit. 
8 And other fell on good ground, and did yield fruit that sprang up and increased; and brought forth, some thirty, and some sixty, and some an hundred. 

---------------

As for your heart to have more seed, I pray for the ground that you plant into as well, that shall never be fallow ground, nor by the wayside, but the fruitful ground, which shall yield it's increase in harvest after harvest which in turn yields more seed.  And with each seed, all will know how lovely it is to serve Jesus and to have the honour of He in your life... He, who changed your name... to His.  

In Jesus' Name ... Amen.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks Shimmie, and what a beautiful prayer.  I receive that in Jesus name.  I'm walking in expectancy.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> Thanks Shimmie, and what a beautiful prayer.  I receive that in Jesus name.  I'm walking in expectancy.



HeChangedMyName

You are a 'Jesus Sweetie Pie"


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day  31 of the "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*



*Revolution Day 31 *

Today we’re fasting from the thought that says, 

“Someone is in the way of my promotion or advancement.” 

Whether it’s a co-worker, boss or nemesis, at times, we feel someone’s standing in the way of our success. 

*Let’s Change It Today: *

1. Promotion comes from God. (Psalm 75:6-7) If you are doing your part, and someone is in the way, God will move you from them or around them.

2. Do your work as unto the Lord, and He will reward. (Colossians 3:23-24) Refuse to focus on the boss or worker over you or in front of you. Focus on working for God as His servant.

3. Reject the idea that anyone has the power to make you succeed or fail. (Deuteronomy 11:25, Joshua 1:5) No one can stand against you, when God is on your side.

4. Adopt the heart of a servant and the mind of a leader. Think of ways to make your company succeed. And put a heart of humility into it. You will succeed. People will want to promote you. (James 4:10, 1 Peter 5:6)
5. Think this: Nothing less than excellence will do!  2 Corinthians 8:7 says ...excel in everything—in faith, in speech, in knowledge, and in all eagerness and in the love from us that is in you.

6. Think ‘eternity’, not ‘temporary’. Live for the eternal rewards—by seeking to glorify God in everything you do. (2 Corinthians 5:10) Promotion will come.

*Think It & Say It:*

God is on my side, and He is the source of my promotion and advancement. I will not be moved by the people standing in my way. 

*No one can keep me down. *

I refuse to give anyone that control over my thinking. God will reward me as I live a life of excellence and honor to Him, in Jesus’ Name!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Nov 10, 2010)

am I the only one who got EXTREMELY excited about today's fasting though?  I just about jumped up and shouted.  This is where I was. . .until reading this of course.  Not anymore.  I receive today's message and scripture with expectancy and faith.  whew yes!  Yes Lord!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> am I the only one who got EXTREMELY excited about today's fasting though? I just about jumped up and shouted. This is where I was. . .until reading this of course. Not anymore. I receive today's message and scripture with expectancy and faith. whew yes! Yes Lord!


 
 I'm shouting and praising God right along with you... 

:reddancer:                       :reddancer:


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 32 of OUR "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*

*

Revolution Day 32*

Today we’re fasting from the thought that says, 

“I don’t have what I need.”  

This mindset limits us and has to be eliminated.

*Let’s Change It Today:*

1. Start with what you have, not what you don’t have. Remember what God has done and given you already. (Psalm 103:1-3)  IT will build your faith.

 2. YOU HAVE WHAT YOU NEED. Look for what you have in your house. (2 Kings 4:2-5) Look inside, not outside.

3. Your inventory is FULLY stocked. See your body as your house—and God’s house. (1 Corinthians 3:16) You have the Holy Spirit in you. You have a mouth to speak the Word (2 Corinthians 4:13). You have a heart to fill up on God’s Word. You have a mind to think God’s thoughts. (Proverbs 23:7)

4. Plant what you have as seed to harvest what you need. (Matthew 14:17) Treat what you have in your hand AS SEED. Put it in His hand, and it will meet your NEED.

5. When you pray, BELIEVE YOU HAVE RECEIVED what you asked for. This is how faith works. Mark 11:24 says, “Whatsoever thing you desire WHEN you pray, believe you have received it, and it shall be yours.”

*
Think It & Say It:*

*I DO have what I need—it’s inside of me.*

 *My inventory is fully stocked. 

I have the Word of God. I have the promises of God. 

I have the Spirit of God. 

I have the faith of God. 

Whatever is lacking in my life is available to me, in seed form. 
*


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 32 of OUR "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*

_From My Heart to Yours... 
_

Eliminate the negative thoughts :hardslap:

Embrace the Blessings  ​


----------



## thehairmaverick (Nov 11, 2010)

wow this is a great thread!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 33 of  'Our'  "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*



*Revolution Day 33 *

TODAY we are fasting from the thought that says, 

"Will I ever get ahead?"

Real progress and success start in our thinking.  A Washington Post survey revealed 4 out of 5 middle class Americans say they can’t get ahead. If you’re tired of just ‘getting by’... 

*LET’S CHANGE IT TODAY:*

1. Believe in the abundant life Jesus came to give you. In John 10:10 Jesus said, “...but I have come that you would have life in abundance, to the full, till it overflows!” God has called you to thrive, not just survive. 

2. No excuses here!  If you look for an excuse, you’ll find one. But if you look for a way to make progress, the way will open. Luke 5:19 says “…not finding any way, they went up on the roof.” If we keep looking for a way to get ahead, we will find it. 

3. YOU ARE THE HEAD! Therefore you will GET ahead. Fill your mind with what God made you. Whatever you ARE inside is WHERE you will GO on the outside. God says about you, "You are the head and not the tail...” (Deut. 28:13). Your life follows what you are focused on. It is a natural process. What you see,is what you’ll be!

 4. You control your economy. God says we reap what we sow. Don’t give into the lie that you are a product of the economy. You make it with your seed, your faith and by following God’s budget for your life. (Matthew 6:33) 

5. Stop underestimating yourself. God chose to live inside of you. You were born to get ahead.

6. DARE TO ASK & THINK BIG! Refuse to be stamped by your financial, educational or emotional limitations. There are no limits with God. We limit Him when we think small. Ephesians 3:20 says God’s ability corresponds to what we DARE to ASK and DARE to THINK.

*THINK IT & SAY IT:*

*I embrace a mindset of abundance.* 

*I refuse to allow excuses to limit me and keep me stuck in my life, spiritually, emotionally or financially.* 

*I am the head and not the tail. *

What I am, on the inside, is where I’m going on the outside—

I am getting ahead. My success is in my seed 

and 

I DARE to ask BIG and think BIG, in Jesus’ Name!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 33 of 'Our' "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*

From My Heart to Yours... 

This is day '33' and I would indeed call it a day of moving into 'New Life', a New Resurrection. For Jesus walked among 'us' here on earth ['The Word' became 'Flesh' and walked among us] for 33 1/2 years. 

Let this day be the 'crucifixtion' of your financial burdens, and allow God to resurrect your new life in financial freedom, great health, and wonderful love, fulfilled Dreams. 

Showers of Blessings are falling upon you, great peace abides within your hearts, it is indeed _'The Latter Rain'_, to give _life to your life_. 

In Jesus' Name... Amen.


----------



## Zeal (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 5 of a "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*

I am late on this so I am starting this on my own tomorrow.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 34  of "OUR"  "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*


*
Revolution Day 34*

Today we’re fasting from the thought that says, 

“God’s presence will leave me if I sin.”

 Why is this so important? Because God’s presence is the source of true prosperity. (Genesis 39:1-2)
*
Let’s Change It Today:*

1. We are NOW in God’s presence by the blood of Jesus. (Hebrews 10:19)

2. His presence NEVER leaves you if you are a born again child of God. (Hebrews 13:5)

3. Go to your spiritual lawyer when you sin! He will get you a “NOT GUILTY” plea!  1 John 2:1 says, “If we sin, we have an advocate (lawyer, defense attorney) with the Father—Jesus Christ.”

4. He moves in but never moves out! God lives in you! (1 Corinthians 3:16) His salvation and His presence are gifts. And He doesn’t take them back. (Romans 11:29)

5. Fall out of love with your feelings! You may feel God has left you, but He cannot break His promise (Hebrews 6:19). We live by what God says, not by what we feel. (2 Corinthians 5:7) Stand in faith and be secure that God is with you!

*Think It & Say It:*

By the blood of Jesus, I am in God’s presence and His presence is in me! 

*He will never leave me. *

Even if I sin, I can go to Him through Jesus Christ and be cleansed and free from all sin. I refuse to live by my feelings, but I live by faith that God is for me, with me and in me, in Jesus’ Name.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 13, 2010)

From My Heart to Yours 

"When We Fall...  He Picks Us Up and Sets Us Upon High"

All Because He loves 'Us'.   
Love rises above every single wrong 
we have ever done.  

From God's presence, we never need to run.   

If we should sin, run TO Him, 

His Love awaits Us to Embrace Us

Every Daughter and Son.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Days 35 and 36 of Our "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*

Precious Ones... Here's *both* Day 35 and Day 36

Love and Blessings to you... 



*Revolution Day 35*


Today we’re fasting from the thought that says, “I could never be wealthy.”

*Let’s Change It Today:*

1. God is not against wealth. He is against greed! (Luke 12:15) God gives abundance, but our heart must not be attached to it.

2. God gives you POWER to get wealth. (Deuteronomy 8:18) You have the power, even if you don’t have the wealth yet. If your purpose is to advance God’s kingdom in the earth, supernatural provision will come.

3. Get pregnant with wealth’s power twins! You have the 2 ingredients for wealth in the Bible: WISDOM & SEED. Ask for wisdom. Plant your seed. (James 1:5 & Genesis 8:22)

4. Unleash the power of hope. Don’t put your hope in riches. Put your hope in God. (1 Timothy 6:17) God supplies ALL THINGS RICHLY when your hope is in him.

5. Ask God for the wealth of this world to be released into your life. Proverbs 13:22 says “Wealth of the sinner is stored up for the righteous!” Connect this promise to Psalm 2:8, “Ask of Me and I will give you the nations as your inheritance...”

*Think It & Say It:*

God is the source of true wealth, and He has given me the power to get wealth -to establish His covenant in the earth. 

I ask for wisdom, and receive it by faith. 

I put my hope in God, not wealth; and I expect Him to richly supply, as He has promised. 

I ask you Lord for the wealth of the sinner to be released into my life, in Jesus’ Name!


* HOLD UP... Here's Day 36 ...* :blowkiss:




*Revolution Day 36*

Today we’re fasting from the thought that says, 

“I guess I have to accept living paycheck to paycheck.” 

Approximately 70% of Americans are living paycheck to paycheck, and so many more around the world.

*Let’s Change It Today:*

1*. EXPECT a life of abundance.* (John 10:10) Jesus came to GIVE you an abundant life HERE and in HEAVEN!

2. Eliminate passivity from your thinking. Matthew 11:12 says, “The violent take the kingdom by force.” This is a mindset—refusing to accept things the way they are.

3. Declare an all-out war on debt. Speak to it - Mark 11:23. Forgive others of it—Matthew 6:12. Eliminate it—get rid of credit cards; reduce all non-essential spending (that new pair of shoes is NOT essential.)

4. After tithing, commit to saving money EVERY week.  Add to a savings account every week, and God will increase it. (1 Corinthians 3:6)

5. Before you buy ANYTHING, ask: does this increase in value or add true value to my life. If NOT, don’t buy it.

*Think It & Say It:*

I expect to live the life of abundance that Jesus paid for me to have. 

I will not live from paycheck to paycheck anymore. 

I take control of my finances by force and declare war on debt from every direction. 

I am a tither, a saver and an investor in things that increase. 

I am rich in Christ, and blessed, in Jesus’ Name!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 37 of Our "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*



*Revolution Day 37 *

Today we’re fasting from the thought that says, 

“Obeying God just doesn’t seem to make a difference.” 

Often times, we see others disobey God, yet still succeed financially; while we may struggle.

*Let’s Change It Today: *

1. See their present success as your future success. Ecclesiastes 2:26...to the sinner, God gives the task of gathering & storing up wealth for the one who pleases God.

2. Be faith minded continually. Faith = Believing God’s Word. And faith pleases God. (Hebrews 11:6)

3. Trust in the power of patience/endurance. Don’t give up. Through faith & patience you inherit the promises of God. (Hebrews 6:12)

4. Expect to be overtaken. Deuteronomy 28:2 says “All these blessings will come upon you and overtake you because you obey God.”

5. Be a builder.  When you act on the Word, you are building your house on a rock. You can endure anything. (Matthew 7:24) Believe that every act counts!

6. Embrace God’s character: He is a rewarder! (Hebrews 11:5) Expect REWARDS for believing God, seeking God & obeying God. 

*Think It & Say It:*

I believe that obeying God will result in my good success. 

The wealth being hoarded by this world is coming to me, as I walk by faith—which pleases God. 

I refuse to stop serving God and acting on His Word—His promises are coming to me. 

He is a rewarder of those who seek Him, and I am seeking Him, NOW, in Jesus’ Name.


----------



## Laela (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 37 of Our "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*

Amen... I gotta say, this fast keeps me looking at my own spiritual journey and how far I've come. I believe what has kept me back _before _was comparing myself to others who are "blessed" while refusing to believe I was blessed too; So I ended up looking at who are doing "well" while I was struggling, judging them only by appearances . So I gave, expecting something in return. I treated God like a slot machine; the Lotto.. lol

Now I just give to honor Him. So complaining is no longer necessary when I don't get "what I want".  

Having a nice car doesn't mean a person is blessed, but God will provide transportation to an obedient Child. Having a big house surely doesn't mean a person is blessed; but God provide food and shelter to an obedient Child. (*Jehovah-Jireh*) What God gives, no one can take away. What man gets on his own can be taken from him.

So, God is against this type of thinking (comparing myself to others), because it creates fertile ground for envy/jealousy. If God Himself laughs at a wicked one, that's not a good place to be. Hold fast, their day will come, He says in   *Psalms 37*





Shimmie said:


> *Revolution Day 37 *
> 
> *Today we’re fasting from the thought that says,
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 37 of Our "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*



Laela said:


> Amen... I gotta say, this fast keeps me looking at my own spiritual journey and how far I've come. I believe what has kept me back _before _was comparing myself to others who are "blessed" while refusing to believe I was blessed too; So I ended up looking at who are doing "well" while I was struggling, judging them only by appearances . So I gave, expecting something in return. I treated God like a slot machine; the Lotto.. lol
> 
> Now I just give to honor Him. So complaining is no longer necessary when I don't get "what I want".
> 
> ...



This is a good word Laela...   And I love Psalm 37..._ "Fret not thyself when evil doers prosper in their way..."  _
:woohoo2:    :woohoo2:  

Key Words:   *"Their Way".... *  God says, 'Fret not thyself..."  

Love it, Love it, Love it...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day  of a "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*



*Revolution Day 38 *

Today we’re fasting from the thought that says, “What if I end up poor when I’m old?" 

We need to attack this fear with the Word of God and with right thinking.
Let's Change It Today: 

1. Embrace God as your source—you’re only source. That doesn’t mean you don’t work or save. But fix your mind on God as provider. He is Jehovah Jireh—your provider (Genesis 22:12-14).

2. "Poor” thinking leads to “poor” living. Replace ‘poverty’ thinking (just getting by), with ‘prosperity’ thinking. Look up Romans 8:32. God supplies us with all things RICHLY to enjoy (1 Timothy 6:17).

3. Think on God’s faithfulness. (Psalm 37:25) "Know therefore that the Lord thy God, He is God, the faithful God.” (Deuteronomy 7:9) He will not fail you—He will provide—Hebrews 13:5.

4. Renew your mind to the purpose of money. God wants you blessed to be a blessing (Genesis 12:1-3). Deuteronomy 8:18 says He gives us the power to get wealth—TO ESTABLISH HIS COVENANT.

5. YOU HAVE CONTROL. Say it and believe it. You control your financial future by the seeds you sow and by the plans you make.

6. BELIEVE in the power of wisdom. You can ask for and receive MORE THAN YOU NEED (James 1:5). Solomon asked for wisdom, and he became wealthy. (2 Chronicles 1:11)

*THINK IT & SAY IT:*

I embrace God as my source. 

He provides all things richly for me to enjoy. 

I rebuke the fear of being poor, and I fill my mind with thoughts of God’s provision. 

He is faithful to me, because of His covenant. I see the purpose of money is to advance the kingdom of God and I expect to bring MUCH advance for His glory.  

I expect the wisdom of God to flood my life beginning today, in Jesus’ Name!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Day 39 of OUR "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*



*Revolution Day 39 *

Today we’re fasting from thinking: 

“I missed my chances of success. I missed my opportunities.”  

We are often held back by the regret of missed opportunities.

*Let’s Change It Today: *

1. Don’t REGRET; FORGET! Forget what might have been, and look forward to what CAN BE.  Faith in the possibilities of God extinguishes regret. Ephesians 6:16 says the shield of faith quenches all the fiery darts of the wicked one.

2. BURY missed opportunities. And believe the dead buried seed of the past will yield living harvests of the future. Your past is dead to you. Become dead to it.

3. Meditate on Philippians 3:13-14 which says, “...this one thing I do, forgetting what lies behind, reaching forward to what lies ahead, I press on toward the goal...” 

*Notice 3 words:* 

forgetting, 
reaching, 
pressing. 

*Forgetting means*: to turn away from what is gone; and turn toward what is to come.

4. Recognize God has something better for you. Hebrews 11:40 says, “God has something better for us.”  Expect it.  Look forward to it.

5. Take charge of what CAN BE with your words. Job 22:28 says, “You shall decree a thing, and it shall be established to you...”

6. *Just Do It.* 

Start doing, today, what you should have done yesterday (provided it’s godly!) 

*It’s not too late!  *

Psalm 118:24 says THIS IS THE DAY the Lord has made—let us rejoice—*take ACTION*. (Daniel 11:32)

*Think It & Say It:*

Today I replace regretting with forgetting. 

I bury the past and expect resurrections of opportunities and new chances. 

I will not ask ‘what might have been.’  I’ll declare what will be with my words.  

I forget what lies behind and refuse to look back anymore at what I missed out on or could have had.  

God has something better for me today, and I accept it, take action toward it, and expect the greatest days of my life, ahead—*in Jesus’ Name!*


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 18, 2010)

From my heart to yours... 

Four Score -- minus one. 

These were the number of stripes Jesus born upon His back when He chose to take upon Himself, the price for our redemption.  

Four Score --- minus one, is the number of our 40 Day Fast, Day 39.  

Every blessing, every syllable, every promise, has been paid for with every stripe that Jesus born for us upon His back.  

Do not 'minus' a single stroke of it, not one stroke of your blessings has been deleted from the Covenant which God paid for you; for it is yours to have and to receive fully into your life. 

In Him, you move, and live and breathe and have your being, therefore in God how can you not believe that He wants you to receive the promises above and so much more. 

Four Score -- minus 'one'.  Day 39 -- Receive your blessings, every one.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: A Change of Pace - Days 40 of Our "40 - Day Fast from Wrong Thinking"*




*Revolution Day 40*

Today we're fasting from the thought that says, 

“I doubt I will ever really prosper and succeed.”

*Let's Change It TODAY:*

1. Discover the root of doubt.  Doubt comes when we judge our situation by what it looks like or what we feel, rather than by what God said. (2 Corinthians 5:7)

2. Stop seeing double!  Doubt means DOUBLE; to be divided in your mind.  We must CHOOSE to believe ONLY the Word of God.

3. Recognize the consequence of doubt—James 1:6-7. The one who doubts CAN’T receive from God.

4. Starve your doubt. When the thought of doubt comes, replace it with the exact opposite thought.  For example, the thought comes: “I’ll never get out of debt.” Replace it immediately with: “My God supplies all my needs. And I shall lend, rather than borrow.”

5. Be child-like in your faith. Don’t over-analyze. Children believe. They haven’t let reason and intellect, and life experiences dampen their faith.  See yourself as a child - child of God. Accept what He says. (Matthew 18:3)

6. Jesus is in the boat with you. He said, “Why did you doubt?” (Matthew 14:31). He was surprised by their doubt, since He was right there with them. Believe He’s with you. His presence is enough—you will succeed.
*
THINK IT & SAY IT:*

*I choose to believe what God says, regardless of what I see or feel.* 

I receive from God.  I feed my faith with the Word and starve my doubts. 

Since Jesus is the boat with me, I will arrive at the place of great success, in Jesus’ Name!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 19, 2010)

From my heart to yours.... 

There is not one failure among you.... NOT ONE.

Go and Prosper, Spirit, Soul and Body...

In Jesus' Name... Amen.


----------



## janiebaby (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm just discovering this thread. I'll be going through the other fasting threads as well. I've been thinking about these things lately.


----------



## Laela (Nov 20, 2010)

AMEN . . .




Shimmie said:


> From my heart to yours....
> 
> There is not one failure among you.... NOT ONE.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 29, 2010)

This bears no expiration... :Rose:


----------

